# WF Big Brother 2: Main Thread



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*WF Big Brother 2: Main Thread*








_*This is the Main Thread for general discussion and chat between the players of the game. If you're a player of the game and wish to make alliances or talk to someone privately use PM (Private Message) please!

Each week there will be a HOH (Head of Household) which will be decided on Sunday after evictions. That player will make two nominations on Tuesday. However, on Thursday there will be the POV (Power of Veto) the player that is awarded this has the chance to save one of the nominees from eviction. If they do veto one of the HOH's noms then the Head of Household will be forced to put up a replacement nominee, which CANNOT be the person who just came off the block or the veto winner for that week. Sunday will be when the Eviction takes place and the players will vote for which nominee they'd like to evict (eliminate) from the game through PM.*_

*Winner:*
Gambit

*Runner Up:*
The Fourth Wall

*JURY MEMBERS:*
1. Magic/LUCK
2. Alim
3. The Ratman
4. Anark
5. MillionDollarProns
6. Daiko/Gary Oak
7. Roy no wait Rigor

*HOH History:*
*Week 1- Roy no wait Rigor*
*Week 2- Anark*
*Week 3- Gambit*
*Week 4- Alim*
*Week 5- Gambit*
*Week 6- Roy no wait Rigor*
*Week 7- Gary Oak*
*Week 8- The Fourth Wall*
*Week 9- Roy no wait Rigor*
*Week 10- Gambit wins Part 1, The Fourth Wall wins Part 2 and Gambit wins Part 3 to become the final HOH.* 

*Veto History:*
*Week 1- The Ratman*
*Week 2- Anark*
*Week 3- Gary Oak*
*Week 4- Alim*
*Week 5- Gary Oak*
*Week 6- Gary Oak*
*Week 7- The Fourth Wall*
*Week 8- Roy no wait Rigor*
*Week 9- Gambit*

*Nomination History:*
*Week 1- DiabeticDave and MillionDollarProns* *(DiabeticDave evicted)*
*Week 2-* *The Ratman and Roy no wait Rigor* *(Roy no wait Rigor evicted.)*
*Week 3-* *Noyk, Gary Oak and Ben Moran (Ben nominated by mystery MVP)*
*Week 3.5-* *NoyK, Ben Moran and LUCK/Magic (Gary Oak vetos himself)* {*Ben Moran evicted. Roy no wait Rigor returns to the game.}*
*Week 4-* *The Fourth Wall and LUCK* *(LUCK evicted.)*
*Week 5-* *Gary Oak and Alim*
*Week 5.5-* *Alim, The Fourth Wall and MillionDollarProns* *(Gary Oak vetos himself, TFW up as replacement and Prons up as punishment for no showing the veto comp.)* *(Alim evicted)*
*Week 6-* *Anark and Gary Oak*
*Week 6.5- Anark and The Ratman (Gary Oak vetos himself, Ratman evicted.)*
*Week 7-* *Anark and Gambit* *(Anark evicted.)*
*Week 8-* *MillionDollarProns and Gambit* *(MillionDollarProns evicted.)*
*Week 9-* *Gambit and Gary Oak* *(Gambit vetos himself, Gary Oak evicted.)*
*Week 10-* *The Fourth Wall and Roy no wait Rigor* *(Roy no wait Rigor evicted.)*

The only requirements of this is you *MUST* pay attention to the game and to *NOT* cheat at the comps. Don't ruin the fun of the game for other people by cheating or joining then not paying attention to the game guys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In. unk2

Newbie vs Vets. :bron3


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

In and somebody hit me up with one of those alliance jobbies.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll give this a go, the last time I remember it being tried it failed miserably, but seeing as you guys are having your second go around I'll guess you guys had a good go with it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I'll give this a go, the last time I remember it being tried it failed miserably, but seeing as you guys are having your second go around I'll guess you guys had a good go with it.


It was pretty fun last game. Sure it will be even better this game as there will be real competitions and stuff and of course, I'm playing this time around. unk2

Have a read of the previous thread if you want to get a feel of what it's like!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Count me back in. I'm winning it this time.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks quite fun! So I'm in.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

In.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good to see some new people signing up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Good to see some new people signing up.


Yup! (Y) It's more unpredictable that way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

when would this actually start? if it is rather soon than ill probably sit this out with school starting in less than a week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic said:


> when would this actually start? if it is rather soon than ill probably sit this out with school starting in less than a week.


After Sign-Ups probably. That's when mine started last time. Shame you might have to sit it out.  Wanted to see if you would do better this time around.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Magic said:


> when would this actually start? if it is rather soon than ill probably sit this out with school starting in less than a week.


Yeah it'd be after sign ups are done.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Sign me up 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sign me up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like the big players that got sent to the jury house last time are back this time. Well minus Magic and Prons.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Looks like the big players that got sent to the jury house last time are back this time. Well minus Magic and Prons.


Bet they wanted you to be in. 'Dat Revenge.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bet they wanted you to be in. 'Dat Revenge.


So that's why I didn't win! 

But nah I figure if I was playing and wasn't the first HOH i'd be on the block.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Sorry guys but it looks like I'll be watching this one from afar.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That's right. You realize without me, you're just a loser named Memphis who nobody would realize is in the Big Brother house! :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well now that I wont be wasting as much time in the chatbox, count me in. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Magic said:


> well now that I wont be wasting as much time in the chatbox, count me in. :side:


I have no idea what chat box you're talking about but alright. Just think without the Renegades in the game this time you might have a chance to win!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

In. My naive innocence will win me this


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

3-5 spots left to fill. Hopefully we can fill them up before the weekend is up.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

Wait there are still spots open left in this game?

Hell yeah I'll sign up for this!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MDP better sign up! You hear me MDP!?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

We still need at least 2 more people to sign up. Someone hassle the former players to sign up again!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Magic said:


> well now that I wont be wasting as much time in the chatbox, count me in. :side:


Want to have an alliance? You know since it worked SO well for us in Survivor?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Want to have an alliance? You know since it worked SO well for us in Survivor?


Why would you make your alliances public? Nobody knew about my horseman alliance until me and Coolquip revealed it in the final 2.

Speaking of Survivor though, can somebody link me to some of those games so I can get ideas for comps?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Well in survivor we both backstabbed each other (at least that's how I see it) so it was said rather tongue in cheek.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Have fun reading through all those....

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/598670-survivor-redemption-island.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/544928-survivor-all-stars-winner-revealed-post-game-info-future-games.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/539146-survivor-micronesia-fans-vs-favourites-winner.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/510397-survivor-australia-6-gameplay-thread.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/496884-survivor-mafia-iii-heroes-vs-villains.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/481377-survivor-5-greek-islands.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/464716-survivor-vietnam-4th-installment-wf-survivor.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/444180-survivor-north-america.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/mafia-archive/410695-survivor-wrestlingforum-game-thread.html


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Having a hard time filling the last spots in here. Can you guys try and recruit some people?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm in this shizzz


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright since we have 12 people already i'm gonna close sign ups to this at 12 AM EST tonight. If we get another person or two in before that time, great. If not then looks like we'll just have 12 houseguests.

Either way the first HOH comp will be up sometime Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool I am off to I play pokemon then 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Alright since we have 12 people already i'm gonna close sign ups to this at 12 AM EST tonight. If we get another person or two in before that time, great. If not then looks like we'll just have 12 houseguests.
> 
> Either way the first HOH comp will be up sometime Sunday afternoon.


12AM EST? I'll probably be asleep then. :kobe5


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Raises Hand*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Raises Hand*


Woo. :cheer


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome I will be absent from that comp as I am going to be at a wedding on Sunday. Have fun y'all.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Awesome I will be absent from that comp as I am going to be at a wedding on Sunday. Have fun y'all.


It's going to be a 24 hour one so everybody will have a chance to become the first HOH.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Expect the HOH comp within 12 hours. Just deciding which comp idea to use first.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Walks in to the house*

*FLOATERS, YOU BETTER GRAB A LIFE VEST.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LIVERPOOL TOP OF THE TABLE TIME TO PARTY 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

No one wants to form an alliance with me. :sad:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> No one wants to form an alliance with me. :sad:


Don't try that, Anark. :kobe8


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Gambit said:


> LIVERPOOL TOP OF THE TABLE TIME TO PARTY
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:yes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Cereal sucks guys..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 1 Head Of Household Competition:*​
_As the second season of WF Big Brother starts we see some familiar faces along with some new ones. Everybody does the usual picking bedrooms and introducing themselves before heading to the backyard for their first Head Of Household Competition._

Alright guys it's an easy one this time, you have 24 hours to play this game.

http://neave.com/n-blox/

You can play as many times as you want but once you send me a *screenshot* of your score that's your final score and you can't send me a new screenshot just because you get a better score. In case two people have the same score (which I doubt) i'll go with the person who sent in their screenshot first as the winner.

Keep in mind you *MUST* take a *screenshot* of your score and PM me it by *2:00 PM EST* tomorrow afternoon. The first HOH could be a big one to decide how the game goes so good luck to you all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

**Gets prepared for the HOH Competition**

**Gets ready to GOAT it up**

I'll send you the results soon Hollywood. There's a lot of hush hush in the house at the minute, what are you fools scheming?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What Level do you want us to play Hollywood?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm getting ready for my buddy's wedding, but I guess I could give this game a try a few times as a warm up for my scoring run. 

I bet I beat you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I'm getting ready for my buddy's wedding, but I guess I could give this game a try a few times as a warm up for my scoring run.
> 
> I bet I beat you.


In your dreams, kid. unk2 I'm the Tetris master.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just start at level 1. it'll give you guys a chance to adjust to the speed the pieces drop as the levels go up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tried Level 10. Damn, not looking forward to that. :lmao Glad we're starting at Level 1 first.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Tetris? Yeah I'm not winning HOH this week


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Tetris? Shit.

Snake is where it's at.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't realize how out of game shape I was... my first game was pretty abyssmal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got like 1000. You lot going down, son. unk2 Time for the second round.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I figured Tetris was a game most people knew and would have a fair shot at. You usually get the hang of it after a couple tries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

KMD;LSAKSLDLS,DLS,LDSS,LD,SDL

I HATE TETRIS, SCREW TETRIS. I WAS JUST DOING SO WELL AND THIS LIKE BIG BLOCK SCREWS ME OVER.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> KMD;LSAKSLDLS,DLS,LDSS,LD,SDL
> 
> I HATE TETRIS, SCREW TETRIS. I WAS JUST DOING SO WELL AND THIS LIKE BIG BLOCK SCREWS ME OVER.


Does he get a warning for aggressive behaviour?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

1000 what? lines? if so that's impressive.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nah, man, just score in general.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That awkward moment when you get excited because you think you have a line and some fat block ruins your game. I'm not giving up, need to beat my top score and then I'll submit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tetris is my game lol. Guys better watch out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been playing Tetris for like nearly 2 Hours now. I feel like, I can't stop playing, like, guise, help. :bryan2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's enough Tetris for me. Jesus. 










I'm eating everything in the Fridge btw. Don't evict me for it, plz.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

By the way, Hollywood. That Press the Button game or whatever it is could be good for an Endurance Comp maybe?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> By the way, Hollywood. That Press the Button game or whatever it is could be good for an Endurance Comp maybe?


Link?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Link?


Just put Press The Button game in google, it's the first one or something.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I suck at this game lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Yeah I suck at this game lol


:kobe You said you were good at it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Yeah I suck at this game lol


Coming from the person who said...



The Ratman said:


> Tetris is my game lol. Guys better watch out.


:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


You haven't earned the right to these gifs!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You haven't earned the right to these gifs!


Being a huge Dan Gheesling Mark doesn't earn me the right? Get the hell out of here, Dan (Hollywood) :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Being a huge Dan Gheesling Mark doesn't earn me the right? Get the hell out of here, Dan (Hollywood) :side:


You haven't proven to have the gameplay like he does though.

On a side note 3 scores in, 10 to go!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You haven't proven to have the gameplay like he does though.
> 
> *On a side note 3 scores in, 10 to go!*


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, fuck this game.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will try this tomorrow after work. What time is it eastern now? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

7:25 PM


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

I will applaud anyone who beats the score I submitted. Anyone who does is a serious contender in my book.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ben Moran said:


> I will applaud anyone who beats the score I submitted. Anyone who does is a serious contender in my book.


:kobe


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I don't think I had the best score, but I can rest easy knowing I didn't have the worst score.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Well I don't think I had the best score, but I can rest easy knowing I didn't have the worst score.


Say your score is bad and no one will try to do good. I've caught you out! unk2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been watching a lot of Only Fools & Horses lately, hence the change-up and of course, because it's GOAT. 

If you were wondering..


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh god, Only Fools. :mark:

GOAT show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lmao Still one of the best Comedy scenes ever.

Only Fools is one of those shows that NEVER gets old.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I usually get down with Keeping up Appearances, I'll have to check out this Only Fools. Never seen it before.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I usually get down with Keeping up Appearances, I'll have to check out this Only Fools. Never seen it before.


:bryan2 You don't know how much you're missing out on dude.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

:lmao 

I could watch this show all day without getting bored.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I could deal without that music between each scene. Was annoying the shit out of me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Time to win this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Time to win this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Bit too confident there Gambit. unk2 That will be your downfall, kid.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am all over this


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Woah, 'dat link. :bryan2


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Hollywood? can we get an idea of where we're at on this challenge? I kind of wanted to know, before I gotta go in for work.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I have all the scores but I can't get C3K's to load. I also cant get this thread to load on my laptop for some reason. Results will be up soon though


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Well it is coming up on 3:00 pm EST... I demand satisfaction!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still missing scores from DiabeticDave, Magic, MillionDollarProns and NoyK. Plus I'm still having trouble viewing C3K's score.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

So I'll only cause it's my first time, but since the haven't brought anything in. Do we just skip them? Or wait a long while before they submit their scores?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of just skipping them since they had over a full day. What do you guys think? Also can I forward C3K's score to 1 of you and you could tell me what he scored since I can't view the pic?

EDIT: Nevermind. I can view his score now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You might have to skip, otherwise we could be waiting like a week for a HOH to finish. 

Send C3K's score to me.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I'm thinking of just skipping them since they had over a full day. What do you guys think? Also can I forward C3K's score to 1 of you and you could tell me what he scored since I can't view the pic?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I can view his score now.


he scored 10 points 

Fuck em, they had over a full day. Over half the people submitted their scores.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

So is it bad that I am now playing my second online Big Brother game without ever having watched the show?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> So is it bad that I am now playing my second online Big Brother game without ever having watched the show?


The actual season going on at the minute is pretty bad. The players suck and the last game we ran was better than the actual season going on. :lmao You're not missing much.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never watched the show either.

It's probably a good thing you couldn't see my score, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

The longest I've lasted watching a season is two eliminations. Does the system ever change from HOH, Random House Stuff, Two Choices for Eliminaton, Random House Stuff, VETO, Random House Stuff, Veto announcement, Random House Stuff, Voting and Elimination.

Rinse and repeat?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The actual season going on at the minute is pretty bad. The players suck and the last game we ran was better than the actual season going on. :lmao You're not missing much.


I did tell a little white lie, because I got Big Brother on my primetime anytime so I was watching it a little bit this morning because well I actually really like challenge based reality tv where middle-lower class people do silly things for money. It's probably my favorite kind of television, I enjoyed it for the most part.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah the players who didn't submit scores should be skipped. There was a deadline and it's not fair to everyone else.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Never watched the show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's the scores from everybody in random order. I'll throw them in spoiler tags so you guys can take your time and see how bad you all suck (I kid)



Spoiler: Fourth Wall

















Spoiler: Rhodes Scholar][IMG]http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/SKHAN31/untitled_zpse7daecab.png[/IMG][/SPOILER]
[SPOILER="Ratman

















Spoiler: Ben Moran



33,935 (having trouble with the image for some reason)





Spoiler: Anark

















Spoiler: Alim

















Spoiler: C3K

















Spoiler: Roy no wait Rigor











[/URL][/IMG]





Spoiler: Gambit















Which means congrats to *Roy no wait Rigor* the first HOH of WF: Big Brother Season 2! You have until Wednesday to decide on 2 people to put up for eviction. Good job to everybody who did manage to send their scores in.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

I said I would.

*Applauds Roy*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bryan2 60k? Dafuq?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

thought my score had a chance looking through 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

60K is higher than I ever got.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The game has truly begun now:










Roy. I didn't eat all the food in the fridge, btw. I lied about that. :side:


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

So are we getting a food challenge or are stuck with eating PB&J for the week?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The game has truly begun now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your getting it with gifs...posting gifs of the hot women who have played big brother is always good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I should have kept playing and trying again.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck me, Roy, you got some nimble fingers.

My score was my first attempt. I had a second go and got 947 or something, but the game had started annoying me by then.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ben Moran said:


> So are we getting a food challenge or are stuck with eating PB&J for the week?


No real point in doing a food challenge so we'll just stick with HOH and veto comps.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha well I've been playing tetris for nearly two decades, so I guess this was a good challenge for me. If anyone wants to message me and give me some ideas on who to evict I am certainly open to suggestions. Although my mind is pretty made up as it is, I do have another day to decide so I guess anything could change. 

Oh and..








Feels good to win.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> No real point in doing a food challenge so we'll just stick with HOH and veto comps.


No reward challenges either? Psh, Big Brother getting stingy now.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

180


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watch Roy win all the competitions. I might not ever see that HoH room. :bron3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn I was away for a while and couldn't play this. You lucky bunch.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tetris was probably the easiest game for me. So i might struggle later on.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I don't even get to compete in the next HoH comp if I am understanding the game correctly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ Oooohhh yeahh.

Still can win POV every week though. unk2


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'll win that and then Veto one of my own choices... Why you ask. Just because I fucking can!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Speaking of veto I'm thinking about doing it like the real big brother with only 6 people playing in it. What do you guys think?

It'd either be the HOH, 2 nominees and 3 people chosen via randomizer or the HOH, 2 nominees and each one chooses one other person to play.

Thoughts?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Speaking of veto I'm thinking about doing it like the real big brother with only 6 people playing in it. What do you guys think?
> 
> It'd either be the HOH, 2 nominees and 3 people chosen via randomizer or the HOH, 2 nominees and each one chooses one other person to play.
> 
> Thoughts?


That would be the best way of doing it imo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That'd be the best way to do the Veto imo, HOH, 2 Nominees and 3 People Chosen by the Randomizer.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That'd be the best way to do the Veto imo, HOH, 2 Nominees and 3 People Chosen by the Randomizer.


I second this post


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeez, nobody talks in this house.. Or everyone gets quiet when I walk up. I can't figure out which is the case. Hmm.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Jeez, nobody talks in this house.. Or everyone gets quiet when I walk up. I can't figure out which is the case. Hmm.


We're just a little nervous and getting used to things. It's only day 2.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone's scared of you Roy after seeing your HoH score.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy PM'ed me his noms (for the record just post them here in the future) and since i'm too lazy to screen shot the SOB i'll just copy and paste his message.



> Well It's that time. I gotta work all day today so I figured I'd take care of this in the morning.
> 
> I'm nominating *Diabetic Dave* and *MillionDollarProns* for their gross inactiveness in the thread.


Veto comp later today or tomorrow and it'll be Dave, Prons, Roy and three people chosen at random fighting for it!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reasonable nominations. Where is Prons? :bron3 #FindProns


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm safe for now? Party time, where's the alcohol?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If prons is voted out I call dibs on the porn and his money. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Guys.

I'm rich!

You can't vote me off


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Quick question when you get Power of Veto say for example I saved Prons, then will the same person need to nominate somebody else?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah whoever HOH is, would put another nomination up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You guys wanna know who will be playing in the veto comp?

[SPOILER="Veto Players]









Which means that it'll be *Ratman, Anark and Magic* joining *MillionDollarProns, DiabeticDave and Roy no wait Rigor* in the POV comp later on today.[/SPOILER]


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bron3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good luck in the Veto Comp guys. Go out there and guarantee yo Safety.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I need as many suggestions as possible for future comps ASAP.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Guys.
> 
> I'm rich!
> 
> You can't vote me off


#PronsFound










Now, hand me my reward money. :side:


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't think of a game? Well I found a random one off Newgrounds.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/624659

Win your POV by shooting zombies!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Nominated already. Clearly trying to eliminate the favourite early. 

Me V Prons :mark:

Seriously, this rivalry needs to go all the way to the final.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Should've sent in a tetris score to avoid the block.

Also Dave & Prons would be the alliance nobody saw coming.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Roy needs to discover the vagina. 

Sitting at his laptop playing tetris with one hand and his cock in the other.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Should've sent in a tetris score to avoid the block.
> 
> Also Dave & Prons would be the alliance nobody saw coming.


I'll just leave this here






WE REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT WERE DEALING WITH HERE MAN


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MDP and Dave? :hmm:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fair warning the veto comp will be posted within an hour.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Fair warning the veto comp will be posted within an hour.


:mark:

What the hell? The mark out smiley don't work?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's the best one. :bron3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well I'm using this eppers until it works again


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:woolcock is the new mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:woolcock


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like the Dave/MDP feud continues. Too bad the storyline = no buys


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Power Of Veto Comp:*​Alright this comp is *ONLY* for *The Ratman, Anark, Magic, MillionDollarProns, DiabeticDave and Roy no wait Rigor* and its to decide who will win the first Golden Power of Veto of the season! Another easy one, all you have to do is play this game.

http://neave.com/snake/

and send me as screenshot of your score ASAP. Hopefully we can get this done in less than 24 hours so guys whenever you see this play it and send me your score. The deadline will be 9:14 PM EST (24 hours from now) tomorrow.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Heres my score pic proof lads

http://tinypic.com/r/34rfxwo/5


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know what to question more in that photo, the recent google search for "Big Black ****** D***", or the fact you watch "Two Best Friends Play".


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Ben Moran said:


> I don't know what to question more in that photo, the recent google search for "Big Black ****** D***", *or the fact you watch "Two Best Friends Play".*


I watch them :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

C3K vs Ben Moran. :woolcock


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> C3K vs Ben Moran. :woolcock


:trips


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still waiting on scores from Dave, Magic and Roy. Come on guys get those snake scores in!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry was a busy day at work today.. my score will be in shortly.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok my score's in shut it down now! I don't want either of those chuckleheads to veto my votes. hehe vote and veto uses the same letters.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still waiting for Magic and Dave to send in their snake scores. Would be a shame if they didn't compete in this comp as neither sent in a score for Tetris if I remember right.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic doesn't have internet access at the minute I think.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah magic has no internet at the moment


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

Well it's 9:18 where I am, (EST) so I hope Dave got his score in.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I think Dave knew that he had no hope of competing with my greatness. (as I say that I don't actually think I won, because I used my first score this time which wasn't that good.)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been busy screaming at my TV tonight due to my Denver Broncos being on so I gave Dave and Magic (who I just found out had no internet) three extra hours and neither sent in a score. Give me a couple minutes and i'll post the veto results for the 4 who did send in scores.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Power Of Veto Results:*​
_All 6 men who fought hard for the veto sit and rest after a grueling game of Snake as the results are tallied up._



Spoiler: Prons

















Spoiler: Roy no wait Rigor

















Spoiler: Anark

















Spoiler: Ratman















Which means that *The Ratman* has won the first Golden Power Of Veto of the season!

_Ratman pumps his fist in celebration as the host of the comp, Fourth Wall puts the veto necklace around the neck of Ratman who has a grin cross his face. Dave and Prons both let out a sigh of disappointment as they realize they weren't able to save themselves from eviction this time around._

So Ratman just post in here if you're going to use the veto and if so who you'll be using it on. If you decide to use it then Roy will have to name a replacement nom.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow didn't think I'd be winning this. 


I will not be using the power of veto though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Didn't expect it. In that case it'll either be *MillionDollarProns* or *DiabeticDave* being evicted from the Big Brother house first this season after both were power players (who got destroyed by The Renegades) last season one will be the first one out this season! You guys can send in your votes to evict now. 

The only people not voting are Dave, Prons and Roy. But if its a tie then Roy will have to break it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Ben Moran said:


> I don't know what to question more in that photo, the recent google search for "Big Black ****** D***", or the fact you watch "Two Best Friends Play".


Everyone that's anyone watches the 2bff EVERYONE GO TO THE VIDEO GAME FORUM AND CHECK OUT THE TWO BEST FRIENDS PLAY THREAD. :woolcock:



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Still waiting on scores from Dave, Magic and Roy. Come on guys get those snake scores in!


At first I read this as "Come on guys get those snakes in!" :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Either of those guys going first week would be a big blow to the house. We need 'dat entertainment value.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow. So I don't even get a chance to save myself. Cool.

Before someone says "you didn't submit your score", well some of us actually have busy lives outside of WF.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Wow. So I don't even get a chance to save myself. Cool.
> 
> Before someone says "you didn't submit your score", well some of us actually have busy lives outside of WF.


I gave everybody 26 hours (probably closer to 27 by time I got scores up) due to knowing people are busy. 26/27 hours is a fair amount of time. Im pretty sure I saw you in the thread after the veto comp went up even.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I gave everybody 26 hours (probably closer to 27 by time I got scores up) due to knowing people are busy. 26/27 hours is a fair amount of time. Im pretty sure I saw you in the thread after the veto comp went up even.


Half if which is nightime over here (considering the time difference). Whilst I was at work all day and then at football until I got home at 11pm UK time and went to bed, and didn't come on here at all.

IDC, but it's not a lot really.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I would have extended the deadline had you informed you that you wouldn't have been able to play the game in time. How was I supposed to know you were busy?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

All of the other Houseguests sit awkwardly on the chairs as Dave's Diary Room session is being leaked to the house.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so, does anyone wanna be my friend?


won't be around until the 9th btw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic said:


> so, does anyone wanna be my friend?
> 
> 
> won't be around until the 9th btw.


Hi Magic. You've been asleep since Launch Night, we thought you were dead.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

nah, just too many drugs man. roy was the first person I saw at the house and well...he brought a bong. :lelbron


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic said:


> nah, just too many drugs man. roy was the first person I saw at the house and well...he brought a bong. :lelbron


You certainly kept that under the wraps. *Searches Roy's HOH Room*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> All of the other Houseguests sit awkwardly on the chairs as Dave's Diary Room session is being leaked to the house.


:lol


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> All of the other Houseguests sit awkwardly on the chairs as Dave's Diary Room session is being leaked to the house.


:lmao

I'm actually kind of hoping we don't see Dave back. I don't think MDP will hold a grudge whereas Dave I don't know.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You certainly kept that under the wraps. *Searches Roy's HOH Room*


I had the bubonic chronic, boy it made him choke. It ain't no joke..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Any Manchester United fan gets my vote to stay for gloating purposes. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm actually kind of hoping we don't see Dave back. I don't think MDP will hold a grudge whereas Dave I don't know.


Yeah, just hope Hollywood doesn't do any 'Return Twists' otherwise Dave might be back and all fired up if he's Evicted.

You got any twists in store by the way, Hollywood? (I'm scared..)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WHERE'S THE FUCKING TOILET???

Answer right now or some cunt is getting pissed on.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> WHERE'S THE FUCKING TOILET???
> 
> Answer right now or some cunt is getting pissed on.


Nearly a week and you haven't found the toilet yet? I wondered why you kept going out to the Garden..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anark said:


> WHERE'S THE FUCKING TOILET???
> 
> Answer right now or some cunt is getting pissed on.


I'm on it right now, writing this post.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I would have extended the deadline had you informed you that you wouldn't have been able to play the game in time. How was I supposed to know you were busy?


Well you didn;t post the competition 'til Wednesday night (over here). So I could I inform you when I was busy all day, if I could have informed you then I could have submitted a score...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave stop arguing with Chenbot!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol, Dave whining like he's staying in the house.

Also, @whoever it was, I've been holding it in because I thought one of the POV contests would be who can piss the most.

Then all that tetris and snake shit.

Seriously though, I'll piss all of you under the table.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Dave stop arguing with Chenbot!


Chenbot can kiss my ass.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anark said:


> WHERE'S THE FUCKING TOILET???
> 
> Answer right now or some cunt is getting pissed on.


You see that bucket in the corner? Yeah, that's YOUR loo


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Alim said:


> You see that bucket in the corner? Yeah, that's YOUR loo


Really? I thought that was your best hat.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alim said:


> You see that bucket in the corner? Yeah, that's YOUR loo


Damn I was hiding some weed on that bucket


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark, what's this puddle in Roy's HOH room?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anark said:


> Really? I thought that was your best hat.


I don't wear hats :show


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Ratman said:


> Damn I was hiding some weed on that bucket


Urine kush... my favorite tunga3


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Alim said:


> Urine kush... my favorite tunga3


Almost as good as that Labrador weed..


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Anark, what's this puddle in Roy's HOH room?


That's the fruit juice fountain. Stick your face in. It's lovely. For realsies.



Alim said:


> I don't wear hats :show


You don't now. 

:somekindofrapefacesmiley:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm gonna miss you Diabetic Dave.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't know we had a Fruit Juice Fountain.










Wait...

Hang on..

Is this...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'm gonna miss you Diabetic Dave.


'DAT CONFIDENCE.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So what bribes are we offering to voters? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> So what bribes are we offering to voters?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I'm sure there are some secret alliances going on under our noses. Dave might be pulling the strings here for all we know.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

You all should vote me to stay because I stole the keys from the guard and am prepared to sneak into your rooms and watch you sleep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stop being creepy MDP.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HOT 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

It's so irrelevant


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I hate bananas.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

Just so we can see how far we're along.

How many people have voted already?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

What the fuck is a vote?

Let's compare cocks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

NoyK is the only person yet to send in his vote for eviction. Someone hassle him about sending in his vote to evict and i'll put the eviction results up tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who's had all the Cereal already? Why is there just FRUIT LOOPS left? Who do you think I am?


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

Question. Is his vote needed to make a final result? Because if the vote is currently 5-4, I can see why we'd need that final vote. But if it's something like 8-1, 7-2, or 6-3. Couldn't we just give his vote to the person with less votes? It's sort of clear NoyK isn't really participating. (Unless his internet's out and I'm unaware)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Got NoyK's vote. Expect the eviction results soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Time to find out which power player from last year is getting the boot first this season....



Spoiler: Eviction Results



By a vote of 10-0..........


*DiabeticDave* you have been evicted from the Big Brother house.





Spoiler: Snazzy ass write up



_DiabeticDave stands up shocked that he was voted out first and avoids the usually hugs from fellow houseguests and instead walks right to the door and grabs his bag. The other houseguests say it was nothing personal but he ignores them and walks out the door to a nice cheer from the live audience._



Since Magic has no internet right now i'm gonna be nice and delay the next HOH comp until Monday.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10-0? OUCHHHH.

Please don't let Dave back. He will be FIRED UP.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10-0 jeez you guys! Not even 1 to save him man he'll be angry!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 10-0? OUCHHHH.
> 
> Please don't let Dave back. He will be FIRED UP.


I can neither confirm nor deny if one of the twists up my sleeve will involve someone coming back. Keep in mind every twist up my sleeve won't be used....probably.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I see we are using the same unanimous vote tactic that the players in season 15 are using 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This season better be more entertaining than BB15.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The WF Season 1 was more entertaining than 15 so im pretty this season will be to.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This season is missing Coolquip and I though and I was an evil mastermind last season.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> This season better be more entertaining than BB15.


My wall is more entertaining than BB15.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

#truebrothers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe Anark.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dave just got buried. Poor guy I liked him. MDP has porn tho


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DAMN. I'm gonna have to change my name to HustleLoyaltyProns; Dave and I had a close race in Season 1 and then in Season 2 BA DA DA DAAAA

So I guess this means I'mma make BBQ for the whole house tonight :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If there is anything left to make a BBQ, some one has been rummaging through everything and there's hardly any damn food left. I've been eating these damn Fruit Loops all day. Everyone knows I hate Fruit Loops. :kobe5


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

STARVE TO DEATH! ALL OF YOU! THEN WHEN YOUR AT YOUR WEAKEST, THE RENEGADES REENTER THE HOUSE AND TAKE THE FUCK OVER! MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In your dreams, kid.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

10-0 huh? That is well that is something else. I can't believe there wasn't a single vote for MDP. I wonder who managed to corral the house into such a mob mentality. 

Oh and 4Wall, I hid all the food in my room! 
And I changed the locks, because you assholes kept coming in uninvited!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh and Prons, no hard feelings yeah? Its week 1 after all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> 10-0 huh? That is well that is something else. I can't believe there wasn't a single vote for MDP. I wonder who managed to corral the house into such a mob mentality.
> 
> Oh and 4Wall, I hid all the food in my room!
> And I changed the locks, because you assholes kept coming in uninvited!


You heard me mentioning the fact I despise Fruit Loops then? You trying to play some sick mind games like Jigsaw? 

Yeah, Anark apologizes for the puddle..


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

It's alright.. I've been soaking your guys' toothbrushes in it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> It's alright.. I've been soaking your guys' toothbrushes in it.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't worry TFW... I found these










Enjoy...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HEY, Daniel Bryan defeated that guy clean. :ti Oh yeah he did.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because, you know, Bryan is DA GOAT. :bryan


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> HEY, Daniel Bryan defeated that guy clean. :ti Oh yeah he did.


Before getting buried in a matter of seconds!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> Before getting buried in a matter of seconds!


:kobe5


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

This rasslin' talk ain't good for ratings, guys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

C3K said:


> This rasslin' talk ain't good for ratings, guys.


This won't make the Highlights Show.  The Live Feeders will see it though.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

C3K said:


> Don't worry TFW... I found these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While we're on that subject. Had a box of fruity pebbles for the first time in awhile and found out they have a promotion to send in TWO (ONLY TWO) boxtops from fruity pebbles and you get a couple little WWE wrasslin toys. 

:mark: waiting on my mailman to deliver some fun.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING BEARSHARKS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Now, I can't even recognize you anymore Gambit. Should have kept Cesaro man.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If there is anything left to make a BBQ, some one has been rummaging through everything and there's hardly any damn food left. I've been eating these damn Fruit Loops all day. Everyone knows I hate Fruit Loops. :kobe5


Good that means more Froot Loops for me (They're legaly requierd to spell them as Froot because they don't actually have any fruit in it, true facts)

Also real talk I love Cocoa Pebbles. :yum::woolcock:yum:



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I wonder who managed to corral the house into such a mob mentality.


Put it like this: Everyone is getting PS4s. Only a... MILLIONAIRE would be able to afford something like that. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Change is good bro. Got to mix it up a bit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Change is good bro. Got to mix it up a bit


Is that chick in your sig the lawyer from Prison Break?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Is that chick in your sig the lawyer from Prison Break?


Could be. All I know is she was in how I met your mother twice.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm liking this game more than season 1 already. Everyone seems to be active. At one point or was basically Hollywood and I carrying dat activity 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Though once gta comes out it will die down. For good reason 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

So if we eliminate those who are inactive, then the winner should be whoever does not have a copy of GTA.

Boy I am glad to be a Saints Row Fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> Though once gta comes out it will die down. For good reason
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Everything will die down when GTA comes out.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Ben Moran said:


> So if we eliminate those who are inactive, then the winner should be whoever does not have a copy of GTA.
> 
> Boy I am glad to be a Saints Row Fan.


:kobe8

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GTA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Saints Row


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

GTA does not have superpowers so Saints row


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Excuse my absense and inactivity on the daily parties upstairs, but I'm going trough a early "midlife" crisis and have been just filling my body with more alchool and weed than blood. :durant3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

How is that a crisis? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Now, I can't even recognize you anymore Gambit. Should have kept Cesaro man.


How could you not enjoy his new sig??



Gambit said:


> Could be. All I know is she was in how I met your mother twice.


Is one of them Ashley Benson? If so you sir win life for finding a clip of her having some girl on girl action.


Alim said:


> I'm liking this game more than season 1 already. Everyone seems to be active. At one point or was basically Hollywood and I carrying dat activity
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cause we kicked those power players the fuck outta the house. The important thing will be if anybody plays as good as I did last season. If so, they're gonna get robbed by a vengeful jury.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Saints row is damn good fun especially coop


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Saints Row is a good game. Really enjoyed 2 and 3, never played 4 yet. But GTA kills Saints Row by miles.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Never played Saints Row and haven't played GTA since the very first game in the series.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How could you not enjoy his new sig??


Didn't say I don't. I said it would be hard to recognize him now. He's had Cesaro for ages!


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

I just love Saints Row on how fun and stupid it is. Both take the concept of Sand Box games differently, I'll respect GTA, but I play videogames to have fun, laughs, and a good time. Saints Row does just that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Didn't say I don't. I said it would be hard to recognize him now. He's had Cesaro for ages!


Now we can know him as the guy with girl on girl action in his sig.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ben Moran said:


> I just love Saints Row on how fun and stupid it is. Both take the concept of Sand Box games differently, I'll respect GTA, but I play videogames to have fun, laughs, and a good time. Saints Row does just that.


GTA is like the epitome of epicness.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not much action in here today either. Maybe because its the first week of football.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

Let's have a Football Themed HOH competition tomorrow. That'll make things fun.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know next to nothing about Football, so yeah, let's not do that. :kobe


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

NFL themed comp? Hmmm...now to think of something for how that'd work.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We should have done where everyone make picks on who will win the games and who ever has the best record wins HOH. But some don't watch it so it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm from the UK and the only thing I follow is Football (Soccer) and Cricket. And at times I tune in for some Basketball.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If we do proper football sure I am up for that contest.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gambit said:


> If we do proper football sure I am up for that contest.


Gaelic?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

In Saints Row I get to beat up aliens while teaming up with Rowdy Roddy piper. Saints row > GTA


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Couldn't think of a good football related comp but I found something else. Stand by for it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 2 Head of Household Comp:*​
_After the surprise early eviction of DiabeticDave from the Big Brother house first earlier the remaining 12 house guests walk outside to the backyard for the next HOH comp where someone new will take control of the house._

Alright guys I couldn't find anything better so you just have to play a game of mini golf at this link.

http://www.arcadestreet.com/mini-putt-3-jurassic-putt.htm

Then take a screen shot of your score and PM it to me. Don't worry i'm trying to find different kinds of comps for the future but not having much luck right now. Keep in mind this comp is for everybody left in the game *besides Roy no wait Rigor* as he can't win HOH back to back. Good luck guys.

I'll extend the deadline for this one to 48 hours due to 2 comps in a row having 2 or more no shows. So just send in your scores by 3 PM EST on Wednesday.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mini-Golf. :mark:


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Supper pissed that I don't get to participate in the mini golf challenge. I love mini golf.

Mmm supper. I wonder what I'm eating for supper. What was I talking about? 

Hollywood did you not read through the survivor games? There are some really annoying multipost time sensitive comps we could be playing. Maybe even have some that forces people to team up until a final round. Come on now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The survivor games was just way too much to read through. I didn't expect so many pages.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> The survivor games was just way too much to read through. I didn't expect so many pages.


A good idea would be to search DH's posts in the game as he was always the mod for those games. You might find some fluff posts but it will be much easier to find the different challenges that way. hope that helps.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> A good idea would be to search DH's posts in the game as he was always the mod for those games. You might find some fluff posts but it will be much easier to find the different challenges that way. hope that helps.


It does thanks. I will say a couple comp ideas I have won't work until the number of houseguests is down a little bit though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That golf/pool game is awesome. We've got until tomorrow, right?

I got a good score already, but I'm determined to beat it. There's like three holes or so that fuck me every time.

It doesn't really matter, as if I fail then I'm sure one of the other #truebrothers will prevail.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I better get to it man. Anark there's no way you're beating me in this comp, bruh. If you do, I'll never forgive you. :bron3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anark said:


> It doesn't really matter, as if I fail then I'm sure one of the other #truebrothers will prevail.


Who are these #truebrothers :bosh4


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> That golf/pool game is awesome. We've got until tomorrow, right?
> 
> I got a good score already, but I'm determined to beat it. There's like three holes or so that fuck me every time.
> 
> It doesn't really matter, as if I fail then I'm sure one of the other #truebrothers will prevail.


I know what you mean. 2 holes keep fucking with me each time though got a great score. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anark said:


> That golf/pool game is awesome. We've got until tomorrow, right?
> 
> I got a good score already, but I'm determined to beat it. There's like three holes or so that fuck me every time.
> 
> It doesn't really matter, as if I fail then I'm sure one of the other #truebrothers will prevail.


Yeah you got until tomorrow.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Alim said:


> Who are these #truebrothers :bosh4


Though I may fall, they will prevail.

Make your alliances, little boys. Make them and love them.

Love them truly. Love them with everything inside you.

For a broken heart is a worthy thing indeed.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

People are making alliances and I wasn't invited?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> People are making alliances and I wasn't invited?


Geez my alliance last time included the first HOH (well I think obby was second but first once I joined the game) so I could ensure our safety. You'd think the first HOH could get a damn good alliance.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

No I'm thinking it's a pussy mass alliance so they figured since they had the numbers they didn't really need me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah theres a few holes that really screwed up my score :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My best score ever on that game is 16 under par done once.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> My best score ever on that game is 16 under par done once.


you must've gotten lucky on that last hole yeah?

I would've been over twenty under a few times if it wasn't for that fucking last hole. :gun:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> you must've gotten lucky on that last hole yeah?
> 
> I would've been over twenty under a few times if it wasn't for that fucking last hole. :gun:


Last hole is easy once you figure out the trick  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> you must've gotten lucky on that last hole yeah?
> 
> I would've been over twenty under a few times if it wasn't for that fucking last hole. :gun:


I got a hole in one there once. But normally that one and I think the 11th hole give me trouble.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll opt out of playing the game this week, I trust you guy's judgement :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

whoa whoa whoa. gaming? oh, it's over, sons.



maybe. lel mini golf.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'll opt out of playing the game this week, I trust you guy's judgement :kobe3


Why would you not compete in the HOH comp 2 weeks in a row?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Why would you not compete in the HOH comp 2 weeks in a row?


MDP is feeling 'dat confidence after receiving no votes as opposed to Dave's 10.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

They call me Don Pedro because I'm getting everyone laid while just cruisin' and counting my money


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

LUCK said:


> whoa whoa whoa. gaming? oh, it's over, sons.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. lel mini golf.


I approve of the avatar but the sig needs to go.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

7 out of 11 scores in so far. Come on guys get those scores in! Never know what the HOH might do!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> 7 out of 11 scores in so far. Come on guys get those scores in! Never know what the HOH might do!


The comp had ended now no? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah its been done for a few hours now


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> The comp had ended now no?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I could've sworn I said I was giving people until 9 PM tonight.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

You said 3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just checked and your right. My bad I thought I gave people until 9. In that case expect some results up soon!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess tonight we will find out who the master of Put Put Golf is


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 2 HOH Comp Results:*​
_All the houseguests stand back and take a look at the scoreboard to see who won the mini golf challenge as Roy no wait Rigor walks over to the board and reveals the scores one at a time._



Spoiler: Gambit

















Spoiler: Ratman

















Spoiler: Rhodes Scholar

















Spoiler: Alim

















Spoiler: Fourth Wall

















Spoiler: Noyk

















Spoiler: Anark

















Spoiler: Ben Moran



*43* (he was unable to send me the screenshot)



Which means that hell has frozen over and I think for the first time EVER, *Anark* is Head Of Household!

_The other houseguests clap for Anark as he gets the HOH key put around his neck by Roy. Time will tell if this is a shift in power or the same group of people will be in charge for another week._

You have until Friday to choose 2 people to put up for eviction.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Anark to nominate himself twice, Anark VS Anark, ALL THE FEUDS FROM BB 1 CONTINUING


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Anark to nominate himself twice, Anark VS Anark, ALL THE FEUDS FROM BB 1 CONTINUING


Can't you put your millions to use and make two clones of Anark?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I nominate *Roy no wait Rigor* and *The Ratman*.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I come second every challenge lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

That didn't take you very long at all Anark. Your alliance scared?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

You're going to regret that decision Anark. When I win HoH again I'm going to put you up against MDP and see if you can stand up to his millions and millions of dollars.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to win POV again this week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratman and Roy? :bron3


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Can't you put your millions to use and make two clones of Anark?


Oh I have an Anark of my own, he doesn't get out much I keep him busy............ :angel


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anark said:


> I nominate *Roy no wait Rigor* and *The Ratman*.


You have until tomorrow if you wanna change your mind.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> You're going to regret that decision Anark. When I win HoH again I'm going to put you up against MDP and see if you can stand up to his millions and millions of dollars.


Did someone say MILLIONS OF DOLLARS?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That means we have *Roy no wait Rigor* and *The Ratman* on the block going into this weeks veto comp. Will do a random draw to decide the other 3 players in the veto comp in an hour or so and post the comp after that.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

sooo...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Got busy. Here's the random draw that decided who will join Anark, Ratman and Roy in the Veto comp.










Which means that it'll be *Ben Moran, Fourth Wall and MillionDollarProns* rounding out the field for the veto comp this week.

Speaking of which i'm not feeling the usual write up this time around so basically the 6 of you in the comp just need to pick the winners of each match for Night Of Champions. The deadline is Sunday at 7 PM EST. PM your winners to me by then.

Since this leaves a fair chance at a tie, i'm adding a tie breaking question which is guessing what the longest and shortest matches of the night will be. If we have a tie breaker after that then whoever sent in their answers first will win.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

To help you guys out here's a template for the comp.

*



Randy Orton (c) vs. Daniel Bryan

Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Rob Van Dam w/ Ricardo Rodriguez

Curtis Axel and Paul Heyman vs. CM Punk in a Handicap Elimination match

Dean Ambrose (c) vs Dolph Ziggler

Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs ???

AJ Lee (c) vs. Naomi vs. Brie Bella vs. Natalya

Tons of Funk vs. Prime Time Players vs. Real Americans vs. The Uso's vs. 3MB

What will be the longest match of the night?

What will be the shortest match of the night?

Click to expand...

*For the sake of this lets just assume Ambrose vs Ziggler will happen like I read it will and that Rollins & Reigns are defending against the pre show winners that night. If either doesn't happen i'll just scratch them from scores.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my preDICKtions in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a bit quiet in here lately. I'm starting to think a loot of people are scheming privately, come out you wusses.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I got my preDICKtions in.


Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still need predictions from Ratman, Roy no wait Rigor and Ben Moran.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I've seen this message, I don't care about sending mine in first, because I'm not going to need the tiebreaker. I'm going to get every match correct as well as the questions, thus ensuring my safety. You should have mine sometime tonight after I get off work.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

lol at roy

He mad he ain't a #truebrother


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Why is Chewie trying to rape Princess Leia IS EVERYTHING IN THE FUTURE LEGAL?!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tit-grabbing is not illegal in Anark's New Utopia.

Though in the interests of equality, cock-grabbing is also fair game.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just missing predictions from Ben Moran at this point.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

That's because he's busy jobbin' in the dark match. Yes the dark match before WWE's pregame show


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just tallied up the veto results. Expect those results in less than a half hour.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 2 Veto Comp:​*
_The houseguests all await the results as Ratman and Roy no wait Rigor know they could be going home if they don't win this veto. The host of the comp, Alim walks over to the scoreboard to reveal everybody's score for the comp._



Spoiler: 6th Place



*Roy no wait Rigor - 3 right*

_Roy hangs his head in shame as he realizes he might be going home after his showing in tonight's comp. _





Spoiler: 5th Place



*MillionDollarProns - 4 right*

_MDP is disappointed in his bad showing but at the same time he can't help but feel somewhat safe after getting no votes against him last week for eviction and not being on the block this time._





Spoiler: 4th Place



*Ben Moran - 5 right*

_Ben seems unsure if he should feel safe or not but seems okay with his showing._





Spoiler: 3rd Place



*The Ratman - 6 right*

_Ratman is disappointed in himself for not being able to save himself with the veto but seems happy he at least finished in the upper half here. None the less its clear he's worried about what his fate is now._





Spoiler: 2nd Place and The Winner!



*2nd Place: The Fourth Wall - 7 right*
*WINNER: Anark - 8 right*

_TFW is bummed he couldn't win but happy to finish in the top two while Anark pumps his fist in celebration. Anark realizes he has all the power in his hands this week as Alim puts the veto necklace around his neck while the nominees realize that odds are one of them will be going home this week._



I didn't think screen shots were needed for this seeing as it's not even possible to cheat. The veto winner now has until tomorrow to decide if he would like to use the power of veto or keep the noms the same.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Spoiler: NoC WWE title match result



I assume I got the tie-breaker time length ones right as well (pretty obvs really) so the only one I got wrong was the Orton/Bryan result. I really don't understand why they did this whole dominant corporate angle just to have Orton lose clean at the next PPV. I marked out when Bryan beat Cena at Summerslam, but I just shook my head in disbelief this time around.



Anyway, no change to the noms.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: result



'DAT RESULT, GUYZ. I CAN'T. :mark:

DON'T EVEN CARE IF I PREDICTED THAT WRONG.

It's gonna' be reversed tonight obviously, but he's still holding 'dat championship right now. :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> Spoiler: NoC WWE title match result
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: result



I think it will be reserved but yeah it was an odd decision even as massive Bryan mark. Still cheered but I think there will be a twist tonight as the count was super fast.




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit I still wanna know who those girls in your sig are.

Anyway since Anark is keeping the noms the same, you guys can send in your vote to evict for either *Roy no wait Rigor* or *The Ratman* at anytime. Not gonna set a deadline on the votes but just try to get your vote in ASAP. Keep in mind that Roy & Ratman cannot vote and the only way Anark can vote is in the case of a tie, which I don't think is possible this time around.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I dont know but she looks like one of the characters of Prison Break


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The dark haired one reminds me of Katy Perry for some reason.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Gambit I still wanna know who those girls in your sig are.
> 
> Anyway since Anark is keeping the noms the same, you guys can send in your vote to evict for either *Roy no wait Rigor* or *The Ratman* at anytime. Not gonna set a deadline on the votes but just try to get your vote in ASAP. Keep in mind that Roy & Ratman cannot vote and the only way Anark can vote is in the case of a tie, which I don't think is possible this time around.


Avril Lavigne and I forget the other girls name. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who keeps eating all the food? GETTING TIRED OF THIS. :leslie


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey! Who said I was okay with hosting the veto comp! :bosh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> Hey! Who said I was okay with hosting the veto comp! :bosh


You're never going to win a Comp Alim, so it's appropriate that you host instead. :hayden3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Once the non-game comps start I will be going on a comp run


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You're never going to win a Comp Alim, so it's appropriate that you host instead. :hayden3


Hey you hosted the first veto comp.

I just pick a random person to be the host honestly.



Gambit said:


> Avril Lavigne and I forget the other girls name.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Any idea where that clip is even from? It's my lifes work to find out who they are.

Even more so if one of them is indeed Avril Lavigne.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, thanks for cursing me fool.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Her new music video. Rock n roll


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, thanks for cursing me fool.


Anytime. Lets just hope it continues over into our feud in PWC.



Gambit said:


> Her new music video. Rock n roll
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Good to know....i'll now be busy for the next few days with this very important mission...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Day = made. 

I know now the 2nd girl in Gambit's sig is Danica McKellar. I now need a new mission in life....oh I know how about you lazy fuckers who haven't sent in your god damn vote to evict yet get it in?!?!??!?!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get 'dem votes in. I thought Roy or Ratman might have won, but it's the end for one of them soon...

....


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still waiting on votes from C3K, MillionDollarProns and Noyk.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it close? Or another landslide? I've deliberately been avoiding the thread because I was so ashamed of my performance


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets just say the three remaining votes may or may not end up getting decided who gets evicted.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Lets just say the three remaining votes may or may not end up getting decided who gets evicted.


That says nothing


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Why would I give away how the vote has gone so far?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Why would I give away how the vote has gone so far?


the suspense is killlllling me.









Actually expecting to get voted out.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> the suspense is killlllling me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck brotha


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still waiting on those three votes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Name and shame. :kobe


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Already did. Its Prons, C3K and Noyk.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of as of the next round that if someone doesn't compete in a comp they are supposed to and/or doesn't send in their vote for eviction that they will get nominated as a penalty. What do you guys think? The inactiveness is bugging me.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

PM the people who haven't voted and consider replacing them. We are still early in the game 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I did PM them earlier today. To C3K's credit I believe hes been off the forums for a couple days and busy. Prons has been on and Noyk is in invisable mode so I can't tell when hes been online.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my vote in, also sent a member of the game (chosen at random) a dick pic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

#PronsIsAlive


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't wait to start busting out some of the fun twists I have in mind. May have to break the first one out after the second eviction....or at the second eviction.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Twists? *TWISTS?!*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

All is forgiven MDP.




















































:side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If you're dropping three people and replacing them, I'm up for this.. No clue what I'd be doing, but meh.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I can't wait to start busting out some of the fun twists I have in mind. May have to break the first one out after the second eviction....or at the second eviction.


How about the two sad souls are saved by another housemate s inability to vote

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> If you're dropping three people and replacing them, I'm up for this.. No clue what I'd be doing, but meh.


Its pretty easy. Read the OP, I explained it well there.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Read it, but meh. I'm just going to vote for people who are trying to be more sneaky than I am..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right so STILL missing votes from Noyk and C3K. I think I'll count up the votes and see if those 2 votes would make a difference or not.

EDIT: Fuck it they had long enough. Eviction results coming up soon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 2 Eviction Results:*​


Spoiler: Eviction Results



By a vote of 4-3.....*Roy no wait Rigor* you have been evicted from the Big Brother house.

_Roy stands up and it's unclear if he's surprised or not by the vote. He hugs his fellow houseguests as he walks towards the door and grabs his bag. Roy looks back at all his houseguests before walking out the door, somewhat shocked that he went from Head Of Household to evicted in the matter of a week._





Spoiler: TWIST #1



*Production has decided that you mother fuckers are too boring which has caused them to send a brand new houseguest into the house...Gary Oak!*





Spoiler: Twist #2



For this week their will be a 3rd nominee on the block. This nomination will be made by a mystery MVP who will be chosen at random and informed they have won the MVP via PM after the HOH comp. If the MVP nom wins the Veto then the MVP will name a replacement nom.



Guys I'll leave it up to you if you think I should boot Noyk from the game. Two weeks in a row he was late with his vote and this week he didn't even send it in. Plus he hasn't posted much in the thread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bye Roy. :bron3

I kind of like NoyK but he's been sleeping for 2 Weeks...that guy. Been having Roy's drugs.

Daiko should be entertaining. #VoteDaiko (For Eviction) 8*D

MVP? :kobe5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the ones that kept me. The long wait was making me nervous.

When is the HOH comp going to be up btw?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't care, didn't campaign to save myself. Good luck to 4wall and Mr Moran. The rest of you are a bunch of cockroaches.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh by the way Fourth Wall, did you hear about Dan putting out a book? I was watching his live stream where he plays classic video games and I told him to convince me to buy it and he gave some pretty good reasons. If you pre order it he signs it too. 

Yes I had to make you jealous that I've talked to Dan cause I know you have a man crush on him.

Also to Ratman, HOH comp tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Gary f'n OAK! Lets see if NoyK sends in his score for whatever there is in the HOH comp if not then kick his ass out!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Stylin', profilin', limousine riding, jet flying, kiss-stealing, wheelin' n' dealin' son of a gun Gary fuckin' Oak has arrived!! 


*Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!*


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Gary Oak said:


> The Stylin', profilin', limousine riding, jet flying, kiss-stealing, wheelin' n' dealin' son of a gun Gary fuckin' Oak has arrived!!
> 
> 
> *Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What? YOU TALKED TO DAN?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Don't care, didn't campaign to save myself. Good luck to 4wall and Mr Moran. The rest of you are a bunch of cockroaches.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We will miss you Roy. :bron3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Woo woo woo can get the flyin' fuck outta here. 

Gary Oak is going straight to the top :HHH


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao Rhodes Scholar. THERE SHALL BE NO ALLIANCE WITH YOU PEASANT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who's this Gary Oak fella? I thought Daiko was coming in?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I killed him and took his place.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Gary Oak said:


> :lmao Rhodes Scholar. THERE SHALL BE NO ALLIANCE WITH YOU PEASANT.











LIES! JUST DAMN LIES YOU PEACE OF POKEMON CRAP!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Gary Oak, I must know which side of the debate you're on: Was Misty "asking for it" by running around in the woods wearing revealing clothing while everyone else is dressed for winter, _or_ was she just a naive girl dressing for comfort?

THIS DEBATE NEARLY TORE THE WF CHATBOX IN HALF

#MistyDebate
#AskingForIt
#rapecultue
#AJAll


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Gary Oak, I must know which side of the debate you're on: Was Misty "asking for it" by running around in the woods wearing revealing clothing while everyone else is dressed for winter, _or_ was she just a naive girl dressing for comfort?
> 
> THIS DEBATE NEARLY TORE THE WF CHATBOX IN HALF
> 
> ...


Misty was indeed asking for it. 








And Brock answered.



#InsideScoopOnPokéLife


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> What? YOU TALKED TO DAN?


BET YOUR ASS I DID! He's freaking badass. Are you on twitter? If so you should follow him. He tweets about when hes doing a live stream. He won't answer me though if he thinks hes better at BB than Dr.Will though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> BET YOUR ASS I DID! He's freaking badass. Are you on twitter? If so you should follow him. He tweets about when hes doing a live stream. He won't answer me though if he thinks hes better at BB than Dr.Will though.


I hate you. :leslie


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I hate you. :leslie


You buying his book? You can learn the ways he gets people to do what he wants and everything like that.

It'll be my personal item when I enter the real Big Brother house next year....hopefully.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably not. And if I did go on Big Brother, it would be the UK Edition and all you really need to be to get on there is an idiot and to win, you need to be an idiot.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd probably lose my freaking mind in the Big Brother house honestly. I'd have to keep an eye on everybody and make sure nobody was talking about getting me out etc.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> :lmao Rhodes Scholar. THERE SHALL BE NO ALLIANCE WITH YOU PEASANT.


Oh dear, someone explain to the noob that you're either a #truebrother or you're a loser.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Peasants.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Vote Gary Oak*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That's #VoteGaryOak to you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Vote Gambit*

Too aggressive.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Vote Gambit.* 

Apparently too aggressive.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

U like hashtags so #nohastags

DAT PARADOX



The Fourth Wall said:


> *Vote Gambit*
> 
> Too aggressive.


OMGUS


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit whats the longest amount of time you've spent watching your sig at once before?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

5 minutes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

are we playing mafia now?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

LUCK said:


> are we playing mafia now?


*Unvote*
*Vote: Magic*

:side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:woolcock *unvote vote: magic*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We are just voting for who is going eat those dreaded Fruity Pebbles Magic, so I hope you like them.










:cena2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That's the first split vote in WF BB history


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

HOH comp later today. Trying to think of a good comp.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Eh? Who got evicted?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor was evicted and Daiko/Gary Oak came into the house with a surprise twist.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> HOH comp later today. Trying to think of a good comp.


Better be one I'm good at this time. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Better be one I'm good at this time. :side:


But you're not good at anything it seems! :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> But you're not good at anything it seems! :lmao


:kobe You what?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

4th wall vs Hollywood GO GO GO GO, BUYS


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry about no official write up for this comp guys but my food that's being delivered will be here any minute and later tonight I probably won't be sober enough to do it. So here's the HOH comp for all of you *except* Anark as he's the outgoing Head of Household.

You have until 8 PM tomorrow EST (the start time of Raw) to play this game and take a screenshot of your best score, which it'll keep track of for you. Best score wins Head of Household.

http://neave.com/simon/

Good luck guys! 

Also I know who won MVP this week and it should be interesting to see what happens there. I'll inform the person of it sometime tomorrow. But I will say the MVP is *NOT* allowed to reveal they won it to anybody. Lets add some drama to this week!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Only 2 scores in so far. Come on guys get those scores in! I'll be nice and extend the deadline till after Raw ends on the east coast if it helps but after that it doesn't matter how many scores are in cause the comps over. This could be the most important HOH yet as anybody could end up on the block with the MVP twist!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

im so bad. :bron3


mostly due to simle errors and mistakes :kobe2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

But you're a Colts fan. That makes you good at everything!

Speaking of the Colts...HOW FUCKIN GREAT WAS THAT WIN OVER THE 9ERS?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

that game is rubbish lol

i scored one before i had to stop before i wrecked my laptop in rage


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Can we put in more than one score? I've already put in mines, but I'm pretty sure I can do better.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

no


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh :jose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate this game, WITH A PASSION. :leslie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hollywood don't show my score plz.

I'll be ridiculed for weeks. :bron3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> But you're a Colts fan. That makes you good at everything!
> 
> Speaking of the Colts...HOW FUCKIN GREAT WAS THAT WIN OVER THE 9ERS?


DOMINANCE.



I scored 12 and thought that wasn't good enough. pretty sure ive gotten to 100+ before in this game and ILL DO IT AGAIN DAMN IT(probably not). :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

LUCK said:


> DOMINANCE.
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 12 and thought that wasn't good enough. pretty sure ive gotten to 100+ before in this game and ILL DO IT AGAIN DAMN IT(probably not). :side:


Better to send in a score of 12 then no score at all.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

Stuck with phone for a while. Which is why I can't send in a score.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 3 HOH Results:*​
_The houseguests all stand in the backyard after a grueling memory based HOH comp and await to see who will take the power. Multiple people scored a zero which leaves 5 people with a shot to become the next HOH. Outgoing HOH, Anark reveals the scores._



Spoiler: The Ratman

















Spoiler: The Fourth Wall

















Spoiler: Gary fucking Oak

















Spoiler: Gambit

















Spoiler: Alim















Which means that the new Head of Household is......







*Gambit*. 

_Gambit gets the HOH key put around his neck by Anark as his fellow houseguests clap for him after he won arguably the biggest HOH yet with the mystery MVP twist out there this week._

Congrats Gambit, you have until Wednesday to post in here with your 2 nominations. Really getting annoyed with those of you who have no showed multiple comps now. In the original post I included that you MUST pay attention if you were going to be in the game and clearly some of you don't follow that. Off the top of my head Noyk and Prons are the worst for this and for that, I'm giving you both fair warning that if you no show another comp you will be going on the block as a punishment nomination. LUCK I was going to give you this warning to but I think the only other comp you no showed was when you didn't have internet so that I can forgive.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gary Oak and Noyk are my picks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit taking shots.

*Waits for Daiko's reaction*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Reason I picked him :troll. I wanted to pick someone active to go alongside Noyk. Though Gary Oak jobbing again :renee


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol Gambit. You keep trying to be relevant. You'll make it one day kid, I'm rooting for ya.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HMMM this is gonna be a tough choice


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Gary Oak and Noyk are my picks.


Since I assume you're not gonna change your mind on this this will be the official nominations....alongside the mystery MVP nomination which was....



Spoiler: MVP Nomination



Ben Moran



Veto comp will be coming up late tomorrow or early Thursday.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ben Moran, me or Noyk.. 

Noyk no showed..
I'm Gary 'fucking' Oak..
Moran is close to being Moron..

It's a close one.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

i don't understand the whole mvp thing


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Neither do I.. Are they immune to elimination for the week or do they just get another vote added to the pot?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think they're immune. They are just someone that is picked randomly and is able to make an anonymous nomination.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

What's so hard to understand? The MVP made a third nomination and if Ben is saved with the veto then the MVP will name a replacement. That's their only power.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Also the MVP is not immune to nomination hoh can put him up as a replacement

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

In the MILLION DOLLAR LIVING ROOM we're watching the episode of Pokemon where theres that kid that was raised by Khengiskahns and Team Rocket builds a trojan Khengis Khan and shoots them all with tranqulizer darts.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> In the MILLION DOLLAR LIVING ROOM we're watching the episode of Pokemon where theres that kid that was raised by Khengiskahns and Team Rocket builds a trojan Khengis Khan and shoots them all with tranqulizer darts.


I like this guy.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

While I think of it, I forgot to mention but C3K has asked me to remove him from the game so you all just had your odds of winning the game go up. Also here's the random draw that decided the two people who will join Gambit, Gary Oak, Noyk and Ben Moran in the upcoming veto comp.










So that means later on tonight that *Gambit, Gary Oak, Noyk, Ben Moran, Rhodes Scholar and LUCK* will compete in the veto comp.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 3 Veto Comp:*

_The 6 players in the veto comp go to the backyard for their comp as the host of the comp, MillionDollarProns reveals the comp._

Alright guys I know your probably sick of playing games but this is a classic! Plus It's hard to do other things with different timezones and inactive people. Anyway you have until 11:30 PM EST tomorrow to play a game of Space Invaders (link below) and send me a screenshot of your score. Considering it's just over 28 hours until the deadline I expect all 6 of you to get scores in here.

http://www.arcadestreet.com/space-invaders.htm

Goodluck guys!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nobody has sent in their score yet. Come on guys make sure you get them in!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Veto Comp for me. :bron3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

> I expect all 6 of you to get scores in here.





> Nobody has sent in their score yet.


:terry


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The amount of inactiveness with this game recently is really causing me to lose interest in running it. Just about 90 minutes until what was supposed to be the deadline for the veto comp scores and only 1 score is in. If you guys aren't gonna do your part and play in the comps why should I waste my time by setting them up and everything?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

honestly i've been playing the games, but always fail at the screen cap and I just give up as I don't think my score is going to win. :side:


sorry. also extending the deadlines for the comps would probably help as people are busy.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Come on you guys, we were off to such a good start too get your damn scores in


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry man, I've been laid up these last couple days with a bad case of pink eye. ANYONE WANNA WATCH SOUTH PARK?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

LUCK said:


> honestly i've been playing the games, but always fail at the screen cap and I just give up as I don't think my score is going to win. :side:
> 
> 
> sorry. also extending the deadlines for the comps would probably help as people are busy.


This deadline was 28 hours.

I'll extend it another 24 hours but that's it. If you have trouble with a screen cap just PM me your score. I'll trust the honor system.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Sorry man, I've been laid up these last couple days with a bad case of pink eye. ANYONE WANNA WATCH SOUTH PARK?


There was also at least one comp where you flat out said you weren't going to send in a score.


----------



## Ben Moran (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm still stuck working here with nothing but an iPhone and training activities. I can barely ever send in comp scores if they're based like this. 

But to be honest, this game is probably coming around a harder time for everyone to work. Due to it being September.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how many of you watch Big Brother? I wanna do a Big Brother triva comp but don't wanna make it unfair to those who don't watch. I know Fourth Wall and Alim watch the show but not sure on the rest of you.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm really not planning on sending in any scores for the time being. I LIKE MY CHANCES, BRO.

I really don't watch Big Brother but I like playing the game


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you watch Big Brother? I wanna do a Big Brother triva comp but don't wanna make it unfair to those who don't watch. I know Fourth Wall and Alim watch the show but not sure on the rest of you.


Not watched it in years.. (11 years to be exact. Jade fuckin' Goody m8.)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Yeah I'm really not planning on sending in any scores for the time being. I LIKE MY CHANCES, BRO.
> 
> I really don't watch Big Brother but I like playing the game


That's bullshit honestly. Expect to go up for eviction as punishment if you don't send in a score for the next HOH comp.

Still not gotten any scores from people for the veto comp besides Gary Oak. Honestly considering just ending the game right now due to how much inactiveness we have. Also Rhodes Scholar informed he that he has to drop out of the game.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Still not gotten any scores from people for the veto comp besides Gary Oak.


GOATy Oak.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Not that it matters but since you're the only one to send in a score, you won veto Daiko.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

GARY OAK POKEMON MASTER


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Not that it matters but since you're the only one to send in a score, you won veto Daiko.


Huh? I swear I sent you a score straight away. 

Edit: just checked my sent items and my score did not send. ARRRRRGH. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Not that it matters but since you're the only one to send in a score, you won veto Daiko.





MillionDollarProns said:


> GARY OAK POKEMON MASTER


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What was your score btw? If I would have won that will be even more annoying plus watch him pick me. Well done daiko. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

About 16k.

What'd I do with this Veto thing?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ah that beat my score by a lot. 

You pick someone to save and pick someone else to evict. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bye Gambit 8*D

(Srsly though. People, it's time to beg for forgiveness. I am god now.)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOH picks it actually, you just get to remove a nomination. 8*D


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Well that fucking sucks..

I remove me. 

And throw Gambit out of the window.

Bitch.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok I pick magic then I guess 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys. This is what I do when you're all not around.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Ah that beat my score by a lot.
> 
> You pick someone to save and pick someone else to evict.
> 
> ...


No he chooses if he wants to use the power of veto on any of the nominations (including himself) and if he vetos one of your nominations, you name the replacement. If he vetos the MVP nom then the MVP will name the replacement.

By the way I think I may end up going back to the randomizer since we can't get everybody doing stuff for the comps.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hey guys. This is what I do when you're all not around.


So far I'm the only one who has proven to share a mind for this shit with him. You haven't proven yourself worthy to be in the same league as us.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> No he chooses if he wants to use the power of veto on any of the nominations (including himself) and if he vetos one of your nominations, you name the replacement. If he vetos the MVP nom then the MVP will name the replacement.
> 
> By the way I think I may end up going back to the randomizer since we can't get everybody doing stuff for the comps.


He vetoed himself I think so I pick magic. And sorry I did try to send it. No idea what happened 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shut up Julie. I'll be Dan if I want too.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't even give a fuck, still Veto king.

Who was the MVP by the way? (Are they allowed to say, or do we find out when we punt someone?)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> Don't even give a fuck, still Veto king.
> 
> Who was the MVP by the way? (Are they allowed to say, or do we find out when we punt someone?)


Even if my score was better (can't remember but I doubt it was) yeah this is true. My only point was I did send it so I have no idea what happened. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think we should all speculate who the MVP was. Who's seemed dodgy lately?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> He vetoed himself I think so I pick magic. And sorry I did try to send it. No idea what happened
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It's fine you thought it sent.

So guys send in your vote for eviction for either *LUCK (Magic), NoyK or Ben Moran* ASAP! 

Also the MVP isn't allowed to reveal who they are yet. If they want to they can reveal they won it after the eviction though, but if it was me I wouldn't reveal it until after I was evicted or until I made the final 2 honestly.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Everyone tbh. 

I asked a question.
You asked a question.
Gambit's a dick. (8*D)
The rest have been absent. Either to avoid attention or to just not be here...

(Wait, is the MVP a constant one guy??? If that's the case, I'd like to formally announce that I've always liked whoever it was and we can be best friends.. _Please don't try to eliminate me!!_)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The MVP was a one time twist this week. I got another twist brewing soon though....just need to think of the perfect way to reveal it.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ah. Well that's both relieving and disappointing.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I think we should all speculate who the MVP was. Who's seemed dodgy lately?


Go make your history draft pick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Go make your history draft pick.


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still waiting on votes from Gary Oak and MillionDollarProns.

Come on guys send in your vote for either *Ben Moran, LUCK or NoyK.*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

And now just waiting on the vote from Prons. Come on MDP get that vote in!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well he isnt going to vote for me. :kobe3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is one quiet house man. I don't like it one bit, feels like ya'll scheming.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MDP still hasn't voted? Just saw him online last night too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe he's got an alliance with all three guys. :hmm:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The only alliacne I have is between me and my ps3. I promise I'll be more active, I had to cut my WF usage in the last few days to keep up with classes. 

My classes in HOW TO COUNT MONEY WHEN YOU'RE A BILLIONAIRE HAHAH


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MDP, you fancy gambling that money fella?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Eviction Results up later tonight. I must say this MVP twist has worked out wonderfully this week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WHO'S IT GONNA' BE?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*EVICTION RESULTS:​*


Spoiler: Eviction



By a vote of 3-2-1.....*Ben Moran* you have been evicted from the Big Brother house.

_Ben stands up and hugs his fellow houseguests on his way to the door before grabbing his back and walking out the door to a nice cheer from the live audience._





Spoiler: ANNOUNCEMENT!



Due to NoyK seemingly have vanished from the forums all together and him no showing multiple comps I'm gonna go ahead and boot him from the BB game. He hasn't made a post in like 3 weeks IIRC so yeah hes gone.





Spoiler: MAJOR TWIST!



They always say expect the unexpected in Big Brother and now, this is one reason why. Because a former houseguest IS returning to the game....RIGHT NOW and they CANNOT be put up for eviction this week and that person is......


*Roy no wait Rigor*



So were at 9 houseguests remaining in the game, HOH comp will be up when I think of a comp. I NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR COMPS THAT AREN'T ONLINE GAMES GUYS! If I can't think of anything within a couple days I'll randomize it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ROY SENT NOYK TO "BELIZE" YOUVE HEARD IT HERE FIRST FOLKS


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR COMPS THAT AREN'T ONLINE GAMES GUYS! If I can't think of anything within a couple days I'll randomize it.


Pokemon :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How would a Pokemon comp work?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I haven't watched Pokemon in like 10 years :lol. Pretty sure Daiko would win the comp.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

To bad some people in here don't watch NFL. We could have done a NFL comp for this week.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

You can always do trivia


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How would a Pokemon comp work?


We'd play Pokemon. I'd win. It would be wonderful.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pokemon works for me. I can keep up more form of at least coming second each time


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I would not like my chances in a pokemon comp against Gary oak. Hey guys feels good to be back in the house. Was I missed?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Guess who's back, back again
Roy's back, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back...


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll be honest guys, I'm not feeling any love here. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

As in you feel like a target again or the thread being dead? 

Also I can't think of a damn comp. Randomized comp results this week and we'll see how that goes. HOH results up after the great ALDS game between A's and Tigers.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We should do Battleground predictions like we did with NOC.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmm not a bad idea. i think we'll do that and then no idea what'll happen with veto.

I'll get a templete up tonight hopefully. Saturday afternoon at the latest.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

> WWE Championship
> Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan
> 
> World Heavyweight Championship
> ...


There's the template for the HOH Comp. You have until the kick off show starts at 7:30 PM EST to get your predictions in via PM. Remember this comp is for everybody but Gambit since hes the outgoing HOH. Hopefully we have no no shows this time around!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I better win this. :kobe2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fourth Wall, win a comp? HA!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got my predicktions in, AND I've got an Aflac banner ad that says "What's the secret behind a great comeback?" THAT DUCK SEEMS CONFIDENT THE EM DEEPS IS GONNA GO OVER MUAHAHAH


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm glad this is to fair to everyone because we're all obviously still wrestling fans and know who is going to be booked to win because of the storylines currently going on....OH WAIT. :kobe


owell, at least no one should no show this.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If so they might be an automatic nomination as punishment.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

i nominate magic's left nut


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Anarks gonna be crying when I win this comp and put him on the block

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anark said:


> i nominate magic's left nut





Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Anarks gonna be crying when I win this comp and put him on the block
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can't nominate anybody unless you get those predictions in.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

LUCK said:


> i'm glad this is to fair to everyone because we're all obviously still wrestling fans and know who is going to be booked to win because of the storylines currently going on....OH WAIT. :kobe
> 
> 
> owell, at least no one should no show this.


Not our problem you still post on a WRESTLING forum even after you stopped watching wrestling :kobe


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I see WWE added a random tag match between Real Americans and Santino/Khali to the card tonight. If you guys want to, feel free to send in a winner there but I won't count it unless everybody sent in a winner for it.

Also Roy no wait Rigor get your PPV predictions in!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I am meditating about the results, once my soul and mind are in harmony on who is going to win I will send them in. This process used to be a lot easier, but since I stopped smoking I have an inner turmoil that is disruptingall my functions.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to be on the edge of my seat with this PPV tonight. My predictions better be right, yo.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Guess what guys? WE HAVE NO NO SHOWS THIS COMP!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:cheer


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Very confident in my picks. I probably just jinxed myself by saying that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ Yep you did. :hayden3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thought I did pretty good but not sure if I will win :argh:


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Well at least I got more right than I did wrong this time.  truth be told I really didn't want to win anyways. I mean I'm already safe so what do I gain by winning?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Total domination of the house!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When are the results going to be up?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm gonna gather the results up now.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Total domination of the house!


Hmm seems to me that what's got me on trouble in the first place, meanwhile there's these people just floating along not getting any attention at all keeping they heads down to avoid that pop pop from the hoh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone else feeling that insomnia bug tonight I gotta be at work tomorrow and I just don't want to go to sleep. I don't know why not. I would if I could.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*HOH Comp Results:*​


Spoiler: 8th Place



*LUCK with 6 points*





Spoiler: 7th-3rd place



*Anark, Roy no wait Rigor, Million Dollar Prons, Gary Oak and The Fourt Wall all with 7 points*





Spoiler: 2nd Place and NEW HOH!



*In second place with a grand total of 9 points....we have.........The Ratman! That means that with an impressive total of 10 points that the new HOH is...Alim!*



Congrats to the new HOH on the victory. You have 48 hours (1:17 AM EST) to make your 2 nominations. Remember that Roy no wait Rigor is immune from going on the block this week when you do so. 

Sorry for no big write up guys, feeling lazy tonight. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come with no more no shows in comps!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

wens


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Actually, I think this smiley is more appropriate 

:show


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:favre

Got 3rd for Night of Champions
Got 2nd for Battleground
So that means I'll be in 1st for Hell in a Cell.

Nice win btw Alim, that was close.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim predicting the no contest is what won it for him. MDP must have set a record for least amount of matches write...but he got all the bonus questions right to get 4 points.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim predicted the No Contest?

Hey Dolphins.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm so bad at making picks in games. 0-3 in PWA :ksi2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Eh I don't even watch :kobe3


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought punk was gonna get dqd not win it, oh well. Hey alim who do your brothers want out of the game?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I am nominating *LUCK* and *The Fourth Wall* for eviction this week.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cause Fourth Wall is a huge threat to win every comp? :lol 




Just kidding TFW. Our feud has reached into two different threads!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Maybe being nominated will light a fire under him now


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

#TRUEBROTHERSUNITE


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Until Anark goes on the block against someone else and saves them with the veto causing him to go home. :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

My fate is unimportant.

I am the leader of the truebrothers, thus it is my destiny to die for them.

I will fall, eventually. But the brothers will be true forever. A victory for one is a victory for all.

Good luck btw, Roy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> I am nominating *LUCK* and *The Fourth Wall* for eviction this week.


:kobe


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Copying magic will not make people vote you


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Copying magic will not make people vote you


Good, I don't want people to vote me. :kobe


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

TFW vs Alim, the mafia feud continues onto Big Brother


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DID SOMEBODY SAY YOGA


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> DID SOMEBODY SAY YOGA


YOGA.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So when's the POV game?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Later today. I have a few things to do first then it'll be up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck I forgot to post the comp yesterday didn't I? Here it is.

http://www.sporcle.com/games/kiae/bb_usa_contestants

Lets test out that Big Brother knowledge by seeing how many houseguests you guys can name! Send me a screen shot of how many you got correct once you give up or your time runs out, whichever comes first. You can only play once and remember, *DO NOT CHEAT!* if you do it'll be pretty obvious and I won't count your score. 

Gonna set a deadline of 11:59 PM EST Sunday. But if anybody needs more time than that just post here saying so and I can extend the deadline.

EDIT: Forgot to mention who was selected to play the veto via randomizer and too lazy to do the screen shot. Here it is...

PLAYING IN THE VETO COMP IS....

*Alim (Head of Household), Fourth Wall and LUCK (the two nominees) and....Gambit, Roy no wait Rigor and The Ratman (the three chosen at random by the randomizer)*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A comp I'm actually good at and got knowledge of? :bryan2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

At one point when I was testing this comp out I just started guessing random names and seeing what happened. I did fairly well though.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

It'd have been funny if I got picked, I've never actually watched Big Brother... Don't worry, I will tell my dominatrix to punish me extra hard tonight for my transgressions PRONS WE DONT ALLOW PROSTITUTES INTO THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE oh...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I have never watched so will guess random first names. If it has to be surnames too I am fucked


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nah just first names.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

POV will be mine


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Won't know a lot of these, started to watch BB around season 12.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit and LUCK! Get those scores in!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Gambit and LUCK! Get those scores in!


In my defense I just got pokemon :side:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

IIRC Luck's computer is broken so he might not be able to get a score in


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

So, did I magically send my score in and forgot about it? Anyways, I clicked on the link and I will be no showing this comp considering I've never watched the show except this last season. Good luck to fourth wall and magic, hopefully you'll be able to save yourselves.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

All you need is first names so just think of as many common white first names as you can


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> So, did I magically send my score in and forgot about it? Anyways, I clicked on the link and I will be no showing this comp considering I've never watched the show except this last season. Good luck to fourth wall and magic, hopefully you'll be able to save yourselves.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You weren't picked to play in the veto. :lol


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Fuck I forgot to post the comp yesterday didn't I? Here it is.
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/kiae/bb_usa_contestants
> 
> ...


Yes I was

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay, so I got twenty one. No shame in this game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Shows how much I know. I missed that but I'll count the score you said here as your score....I'll give LUCK a few more hours then do the write up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my bad, my laptop was broken and I didnt have any WIFI. that being said I know nothing about big brother and have never watched so this comp is kind of useless to me anyways. :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Send in a score anyway. Never know what could happen!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

32 brah. I gave up after guessing every name i could think of.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fair enough. Results after Raw.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*VETO COMP RESULTS:*​


Spoiler: 6th Place













*Gambit finishes in 6th.*





Spoiler: 5th Place



*Roy no wait Rigor with a score of 21 finishes in 5th.*





Spoiler: 4th Place



*LUCK with a score of 32 finishes in 4th.*





Spoiler: 3rd Place













*The Fourth Wall finishes in 3rd.*





Spoiler: 2nd Place













*The Ratman finishes in 2nd.*





Spoiler: Winner













*Alim wins the Golden Power Of Veto!*



Congrats to the winner. Just post here sometime tomorrow to say if you plan to use the veto and if so who your using it on and if you do the HOH must name a replacement nom.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:ti alim that GEEK.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

108? :ti


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was at 90 something when I played. Disappointed in you Fourth Wall, your not a true Big Brother fan to finish that low! At least Ratman has an excuse!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tbf, i could have came in second if i kept going. I still had 10 minutes left when I couldnt be assed to think up anymore names. Also I couldnt get any of the girls names on the show. wtf were those bitches called?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I was really surprised I got second. I knew about 7-8 names and I just started to guess random names.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I was at 90 something when I played. Disappointed in you Fourth Wall, your not a true Big Brother fan to finish that low! At least Ratman has an excuse!


Well, I didn't just guess names, I did most from memory. Plus, I only really remember Dan, because everyone else sucks in comparison. Dr. Will is an exception.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Danielle Donato and Evel Dick are also exceptions. Boogie as well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Danielle Donato and Evel Dick are also exceptions. Boogie as well.


That's it. Everyone else doesn't really stand out to me much. Britney's cool I guess.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Britney will always have the title of being the best at making her DR time worth while. Ian has potential to be one of the all-time greats but he needs another season of play to prove it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Not my fault you guys play the online version of Big Brother, yet know shit all about the show. 

:dean


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh and because neither of you came up to me with a case as to why I should use the Veto on you, I'm keeping the nominations the same.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You weren't gonna' change them anyway. :hayden


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Actually I would have strongly considered it, shame


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

dont vote me guys. im more entertaining than tfw and I use smileys way better than he does. :lelbron


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Come on guys your supposed to campaign for why you should stay at all times! Dan would be ashamed of you TFW.

Anyway we have our final nominations set as The Fourth Wall and LUCK. Send in your votes for eviction ASAP guys. Just remember Alim won't vote unless its a tie. Also the person evicted becomes the first member of the jury...take that into consideration as you don't want a bitter jury...trust me I know.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jury? :mark:

At least I still have a part in this even if I'm evicted then. :cheer


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets just hope nobody is a bitter jury member.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you mean like alim last time. :hayden3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How was he bitter? Alim voted for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Think I recall him raging in the PM to me, after the eviction. :hayden3

Might have been Dave though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I more so imagine it being Dave honestly. He was pissed after his eviction this time.

Either way they both fell victim to the Renegades.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I raged to Ratman but then decided to do what was best for business and vote for Hollywood


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> I raged to Ratman but then decided to do what was best for business and vote for Hollywood


Don't know if I ever told you but me and Coolquip were strongly considering keeping you over Dave. We talked about it all that week but in the end we both agreed that you'd pose more of a threat as we knew BB triva would be part of the final HOH (we both thought it'd be a 3 part comp) and we knew Dave didn't watch the show so it'd better the odds of the final HOH being me or him to secure we went to the final 2 together. Plus I had a feeling you'd be a vote for me if I was in the final 2 with Coolquip.

I can't wait to find out who was working with who once this game is over.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just waiting on Anark's vote now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anark has been MIA from the forum for a few days, you probably won't be getting a vote from him lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't counted the votes but I think his vote is needed.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody know where Anark has been? He hasn't posted in a couple days. 

Also how long do you guys think I should give him to get his vote in?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would his vote make a difference? If it wouldn't then say forget about his vote.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I normally don't reveal the vote count until all the votes are in but yeah his vote matters. I checked to see if someones fate was sealed already and its not.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

You can pm him but I'm not sure if he will respond lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have PM'd him. Ill give him at least till the end of the weekend before I think about leaving his vote out. Or ill let a previously evicted houseguest vote. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

If it s a tie, treat it like a tie.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why not let the HOH break the tie :curry2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Its not a tie. But that one vote could make it a tie which would require alim to cast a tie breaking vote.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Give it another 6-8 hours. If he hasn't PM'd you by then, just go ahead with the elimination.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Alim said:


> Not my fault you guys play the online version of Big Brother, yet know shit all about the show.
> 
> :dean


Don't judge me


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oh man, you guys voted against me? :jose


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I didn't, Team Last of Us 4 life


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Eviction results sometime tomorrow even if Anark doesn't send in his vote, which if he doesn't may earn him a disadvantage in the next HOH comp depending on what it is.

But while you guys wait for the eviction results...you should go vote in the history draft! Of course feel free to throw me your votes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:kolo2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Luck, I will never let you go.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still no vote from Anark sadly but eviction results and HOH comp will be up after I finish watching this amazing game between the Colts and Brocnos.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LUCKS


hey alim, I'll be more active in the thread than the other guy and i'm brown. don't vote me. im also more entertaining.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim isn't voting as if he did it might cause a tie which would lead to even bigger problems.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Colts >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Broncos


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 4 Eviction Results:*​


Spoiler: Eviction



By a vote of 3-2....

.....

*LUCK you have been evicted from the Big Brother house.*

_LUCK stands up and hugs his fellow houseguests as he walks to the front door, taking one final look at the houseguests before leaving, knowing he will have a chance to decide the winner of the game as the first member of the jury._



*Week 5 Head of Household Comp:*​
Very different style comp than usual here. All of you *(except Alim, who as outgoing HOH will not compete in this comp)* will have a pinata with your likeness for a face on it and you have 20 pieces of candy to give to anybody you'd like. You can give them all to one person or you can spread them out over multiple people, the choice is yours. You must give out all 20 candies or else they will be given to you. The person with the *LEAST* amount of candies once everybody PM's me with what they wanna do will be the new HOH. As a special bonus, the person who gets the second smallest amount of candies will automatically be playing in the veto comp, if they end up being nominated this prize will go to the next lowest person as this is another effort to switch up the game and get 1 extra person into the Veto comp.

Good luck guys and get those PM's in ASAP! I'll set a deadline of Wednesday, 12:30 AM which is just over three days from now so I fully expect everybody to be active in this comp.

Also one last thing, since Anark did not get his vote for eviction in he has a punishment attached to him in this comp as his total of candies will have 3 more added to it. This in effort to keep people active in the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not even mad, LUCKS.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

At least you get a say in who wins the whole thing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guise. :kobe3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Surprised nobody sent in their stuff for the comp yet. Hope we don't have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

lol, just voted about five minutes ago


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Doing it now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> lol, just voted about five minutes ago


I wonder who you voted. :hmm:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just waiting on MDP sending his stuff in and were good to go.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

We're always stuck waiting on that buster.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If I was in the house this time, that sucker would have already been gone.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat MDP.

When I need the toilet, he's in it. When we're doing comps, he's late. When I need some food, he's already had it. When I want to chill with the HOH, he's there with the HOH supposedly scheming.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I like him. But the fact he gave me £1000 last week has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> If I was in the house this time, that sucker would have already been gone.


Should've been gone week one

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 'Dat MDP.
> 
> When I need the toilet, he's in it. When we're doing comps, he's late. When I need some food, he's already had it. When I want to chill with the HOH, he's there with the HOH supposedly scheming.


I'm not sure if you'll ever get that HOH key so everybody should really let you chill with the HOH. When else do you get to be in that room?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just checked and MDP has been online today. So when the deadline rolls around tomorrow if he hasn't sent in his shit yet he's shit out of luck.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry guys I accidentally had my gigantic penis caught in the bathroom door and spent like 4 days getting it out


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 5 HOH Comp Results:*​


Spoiler: 7th Place



With a whopping total of 48 candies we have....*Roy no wait Rigor*





Spoiler: 6th Place



With another whopping total of 46 (3 extra for the penalty) we have
...*Anark*





Spoiler: 5th Place



With a total of 23 candies we have....*MillionDollarProns*





Spoiler: 4th Place



With a total of 8 candies we have...*The Ratman*





Spoiler: 3rd Place



With a total of 7 candies we have....*The Fourth Wall*





Spoiler: 2nd Place and winner of the Veto Pass



With a total of 5 candies we have....*Gary Oak*





Spoiler: WINNER AND NEW HOH



With a total of 3 candies we have the first 2 time HOH of the season....Gambit!



You have 48 hours to make your nominations. If the veto pass winner goes on the block, 3rd place takes it and if the 2nd & 3rd place finishers are the noms then the 4th place finisher gets it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I didn't win the comp but I'm eating candy corn all night bitches


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

What in the Sam blue Hell guys? 
It's a good thing Dave want here for this challenge. It would 've been deadly.... you know cuz he's diabetic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> What in the Sam blue Hell guys?
> It's a good thing Dave want here for this challenge. It would 've been deadly.... you know cuz he's diabetic.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:jordan


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey Gary oak what pokemon are you going to offer me? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Zubat.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lolgaryoak


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soooo...close.

But, yet, so far.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Soooo...close.
> 
> But, yet, so far.


On the bright side if Gary Oak goes on the block you'll be winning a veto pass.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Farfetched is the best pokemon


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> On the bright side if Gary Oak goes on the block you'll be winning a veto pass.


Wat? Conspiracy!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So by picking Gary I get to screw him over? Bonus. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well he'll still be playing in the veto either way...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I pick Gary oak and alim 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright. I'll randomize the draw for the veto comp in a little while to see who joins Gambit, Gary Oak, Alim and The Fourth Wall in the comp.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So now we know that playing in the veto comp will be everybody but Anark, who will be hosting the comp. Once I think of a good comp it'll be up. Hopefully sometime today.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Gambit said:


> I pick Gary oak and alim
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:jordan


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> So now we know that playing in the veto comp will be everybody but Anark, who will be hosting the comp. Once I think of a good comp it'll be up. Hopefully sometime today.


i demand full creative control and image rights


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 5 Veto Comp:*​
You have until Saturday night at 8 PM to play this game. The winner will be the person who completes the game in the least amount of throws. Good luck guys! Just take a screen shot of how many throws it took you when you get the points left down to zero. 

http://www.arcadestreet.com/501-dart-challenge.htm


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh you guys are lucky this isn't real life. I'm a semi professional darts player. And by semi professional, I mean I was in a beer league once before they kicked me out for getting too drunk.  still I'm pretty good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Will those skills transfer to the online version though? Time will tell.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So glad I didn't get picked for this game. I tried it and my score was so bad :lol.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Uhhh what are you talking about? You were picked. Everybody except Anark is playing in this comp dude.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow i cant read lol. Ight i gotta retry.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My best score was 54. Glad it doesn't matter.

Also I have two good comps just waiting for the right time to do them.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I see you want to give up with this shitty game.. It'd be a shame if we GAVE YOU HOPE OF A GOOD SCORE AND THEN STOLE IT STRAIGHT BACK FROM YOU!

Srsly tho.. Fuck this game.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I imagine nobody will do well in this one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Darts? Really, REALLY? :miz


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You couldn't be worse at it than I was.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Only 2 scores in. Come on guys get them in!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

stop being a pussy host

set a deadline, if some don't meet it then fuck them. put them on the line for eviction


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I tried but I'm playing this game on my phone and it won't load up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I officially hate darts.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am better at darts in real life than this game.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

There is a deadline for sometime today but I cant remember what time right now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

15 minutes until the deadline and no scores from Roy or Prons. Debating on dishing out punishments. Prons has no showed multiple comps so that's likely where as Roy is on top of things usually but I don't know.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 5 Veto Comp Results:*​
_The host of the comp, Anark gets pissed at Prons, Alim and Roy randomly and throws the planks of wood with their scores on them into the pool. The ink becomes smudged and unable to read but it's assumed that they lost anyway so they have been placed in a 3 way tie for last place. Prons decides to tackle Anark into the pool and after both calm down it's decided as punishment for his actions, MDP will go up as a third nominee as punishment, Anark being known for his crazy antics was just going to be placed in 24 hour lockdown in the have not room._



Spoiler: Gambit

















Spoiler: The Fourth Wall

















Spoiler: Gary Oak

















Spoiler: The Ratman















Congrats to the veto winner, post here to say what your doing with the Veto ASAP. Just so everybody knows the reason MillionDollarProns is going up as a third nominee is because he has no showed at least 3 comps by now and I'm sick of people no showing comps. This is your one free pass Alim and Roy, no show another comp and a punishment will come your way. But because of this, MDP *cannot* be saved with the veto. If the veto is used on Alim or Gary Oak then Gambit will have to name a replacement.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Once again, I'm taking myself off that list thing. (Pretty sure I did this the last time Gambit put me on :lol)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Figured as much. The Gambit-Gary Oak feud continues!

Gambit, pick a replacement nom to go on the block with Alim and MDP ASAP.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Dammit I was going to send a score in tonight I thought I had more time oh well

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a feeling you may have just lost track of time or something. Your always on top of things with playing the comps.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I AINT AFRAID OF NOTHIN IM RICH MUAHAHAH


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep no showing comps and you'll get a free of charge one way pass to the jury house automatically.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gary oak I will get you out of this house :side:. Fourth wall plz 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Gary oak I will get you out of this house :side:. Fourth wall plz
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So we have final nominees of The Fourth Wall, Alim and MillionDollarProns. Send in your vote for eviction ASAP guys!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll be devestated no matter who leaves y'all're my BOOs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'll be devestated no matter who leaves y'all're my BOOs


I hope you leave, more food for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm joking btw MDP, you're cool. You just eat everything man.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Can't help it bro when you're rich you got no impulse control

SPOILERS: My sig is relevant again :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

For the first time in Wrestling Forum Big Brother HISTORY we have a 2-2 tie in the votes! Which means that the reigning HOH, Gambit must break the tie. Who's the tie between you ask? Well shut up and I'll tell you!

The tie is between *Alim* and *MillionDollarProns* so Gambit, when you see this post here and cast the tie breaking vote that will send Alim or MDP to join LUCK in the jury house.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bye alim. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Say goodbye to a jury vote Gambit

:drake2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nothing personal. Strictly all about the money 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Going in I honestly thought Alim would win. But hey were down to 7 houseguests now! But that won't last long as this is a double eviction! That means were gonna blow through a week of Big Brother as fast as possible with the 3rd jury member hopefully being sent to jury before Sunday!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Double Eviction? :bron3


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Right, okay, I hope you guys don't mind me bringing my personal trainer in to help me keep fit and stuff. I like to keep fit and stuff.










Also I have my NXT mentor due in to teach me a few moves, hope that's okay. I need to work on my fireman carry.










Woah, just checked my filofax and it seems I've double-booked my swimming trainers too. Please don't cause a fuss over this, lads. For god's sake, water covers 70% of the earth's surface and I don't want to fucking drown.


















Oh shit, this is so embarrassing, but I'm pretty sure I arranged a meeting with my yoga pant advisor as well. Well fuck me, if it doesn't rain, it pours.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

...back in 10.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 6 HOH Comp:*​
You each have been given 2 grenades and 2 shields. Once you've used them, they are gone, and you cannot use both grenades/both shields/a grenade and a shield at once.

This challenge is divided into rounds. Each round, it is your responsibility to PM me what you are doing:

~Throw a Grenade: If you throw a grenade, you must state who you are throwing at. It's very likely that you will kill them, and ultimately, they will be eliminated from the challenge.

~Use a Shield: If you use a shield, anybody who chooses to throw a grenade at you will die instead of you due to this awesome protection. 

~Do nothing: If you do nothing, you are vulnerable to any grenades thrown at you, and ultimately, you could be eliminated from the challenge.

The challenge will have as many rounds as it takes until we are left with 1 person. Please submit the move you are making for Round 1. If you fail to submit a choice, one will be made for you randomly.

Deadline will be at 2:30 PM tomorrow EST as it leaves plenty of time for you guys to send a move in. When the deadline passes anybody who didn't inform me of their move gets one chosen for them at random by me.

EDIT: As outgoing HOH, Gambit is not part of the comp.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm looking at you anark.. what do you say about that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

3 people sent their move in. 3 left. Would be awesome to get through the first round tonight.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Just sent mine in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Just sent mine in.


About that....check your PM's. Cause you made a mistake.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> About that....check your PM's. Cause you made a mistake.


Is that collusion I'm seeing? Or is prons just dumb?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Prons tried to throw a grenade at Gambit, who isn't even part of the comp.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Prons!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#GrenadesFired


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

How dare you save my life you mother fucker


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD THRONE


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I'm looking at you anark.. what do you say about that?


i'm so handsome, if i were you i would look at me too

and then i would go home and cry because i wuz u

BLAFF

lol u gots servd


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Everybody got their round 1 move in. Don't have a computer to use for awhile today so expect round 1 results soon from my phone.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Anark said:


> i'm so handsome, if i were you i would look at me too
> 
> and then i would go home and cry because i wuz u
> 
> ...


I would have agreed that I got served, but nobody has ever served someone and said blaff in the same statement. I mean that's fucking baby talk.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

no


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*HOH Comp Round 1 Results:*​
Gary Oak uses a...SHIELD.

Anark uses a....SHIELD.

MDP uses a....GRENADE and he throws it at Anark, but due to the shield being used it bounces back and kills MDP. MDP has been eliminated.

The Fourth Wall uses a....SHIELD.

Roy no wait Rigor uses a....SHIELD.

The Ratman uses a...GRENADE and he throws it at Anark, but due to the shield being used it bounces back and kills Ratman. Ratman has been eliminated.

So Gary Oak, Anark, TFW and Roy send in your move for round 2 ASAP! As a special twist though, if you use a shield and nobody throws a grenade at you then you will be crushed under the weight of the shield and eliminated.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

In using my shield again so none of you guys should throw anything at me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

you want fries with my grenade, roy?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TFW just needs to send his move in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, been a hectic day.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So all you pussies decided to use your shields this round and that means that none of you were eliminated and were onto round 3 with nobody having a shield.

Send me your move (basically who you throw a grenade at) ASAP guys. If I don't have them all within 24 hours I'll just assume your doing nothing.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

hey hollywood, use my watery-shit gun on everyone

now i know mdeeps threw his shit at me the true brothers are dead

fuck all y'all


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

fuck the #truebrothers

at least i get to be the dean ambrose of the group


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Then I am clearly the reigns of this group. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor is the only one yet to send his move in.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry, I'm throwing my grenade at anark


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I'm throwing my grenade at anark


lol u wasted your gay boy grenade

sorry bout that


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Round 2 Results:*​
Roy no wait Rigor has chosen to throw a grenade at Anark, thus killing him and knocking Anark out of the comp.

The Fourth Wall has chosen to throw a grenade at Anark, thus bringing him back to life only to kill him again.

Gary Oak has chosen to throw a grenade at The Fourth Wall, thus killing him and knocking TFW out of the comp.

Anark has chosen to throw a grenade at Anark, thus destroying his own body. :lol

Were down to Roy no wait Rigor and Gary Oak in the HOH comp and only 1 can survive! Since it's obvious they'll just throw their final grenade at each other I decided to give each a shield back. 

Hopefully this is the last round, if not I'll have to think of a tie breaker.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

awesome, i took myself out

bitch deserved it

Anark vs Anark finally has a winner and the winner is Anark


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I gotta say I thought for sure Anark would win over Anark.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Round 4 Results:*​
Roy no wait Rigor has chosen to make a risky move and....do nothing. His fate is now in the hands of Gary Oak! What will happen?

Gary Oak has....chosen.....to....use....a.....

SHIELD which means it crushed him under the weight due to no grenade being thrown and our new HOH is *Roy no wait Rigor!*

EDIT: Roy get those noms in as soon as you see this.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I nominate anark and Gary oak (change your fucking socks bro) 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just did the random draw to decide who will be joining Roy, Anark and Gary Oak in the upcoming veto comp.










Expect the veto comp up later today.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Will win this veto comp, haven't won anything in along time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's the veto comp guys. Take a screen shot of your time and how many cars you passed when you finish and send them to me ASAP so we can get onto the second eviction of this double eviction! Deadline will be 24 hours from now.

http://www.arcadestreet.com/3d-racing-craze.htm

good luck guys!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Or not. Pretty difficult game for me.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, that game is god awful. :jose


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn I got 0 points, I gotta UP MY GAME


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I think you should all just surrender because I just got like a billion points in Beijing.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:lmao at MDP sending in a score when he wasn't picked to play for veto. Putting in that extra effort! I'll keep it though and if someone no shows I'll replace them in the comp with MDP.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MDP 'dat dedication. :ti


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

They questioned my love of WF Big Brother and I HAD TO PROVE MYSELF.

DON'T QUESTION MY HAERT[/Saliva]


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Going to play as I don't want to save either of them. I am the true star of the TRUEBROTHERS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Edit: Oops wrong place


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

u hurt me


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You hurt me when you said fuck the truebrothers


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

i created the truebrothers

i can destroy them

apart from the fact that i'm blatantly getting voted out next, fuck that car game


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

#RIPTrueBrothers


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TFW and Anark are the only ones yet to get a score in.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I got scored zero on my only attempt and passed 39 cars

ain't playing it again as it annoyed me


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Debating if I wanna give you guys an endurance comp for the next HOH.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't even think I was in this comp. Fantastic.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Everybody except Prons was.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That game is awful. :bron3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It does suck, Luckily we may be done with games like that cause I know what the next two HOH comps will be. Just a matter of finding good stuff for veto comps.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BTW I lied the score I sent in was actually zero I am horrible at that game


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm going by most cars passed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I'm going by most cars passed.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I would've gone by score but I think your the only one to get an actual score.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Veto Comp Results:*​
Anark passed a total of 39 cars. (Obviously no screen shot as he posted it here.)

Now onto Ratman....










Next is The Fourth Wall....










Next is Roy no wait Rigor...

Who only passed 2 cars.

Next is Gary Oak...










And finally we have Gambit...










Which means once again that the veto winner is....






*Gary Oak.*

Post here ASAP to say what you'd like to do with the veto and if it's used then our HOH Roy no wait Rigor will have to name a replacement.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gambit got skanked imo

his time and total score piss all over gary oak's

If you take that long then it's obvious you'll have more cars to pass. he probably passed the same ones over and over but they just kept passing him back

also noticed gambit has the volume muted on his screenshot. clearing watching porn


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Here's the veto comp guys. Take a screen shot of your time and how many cars you passed when you finish and send them to me ASAP so we can get onto the second eviction of this double eviction! Deadline will be 24 hours from now.
> 
> good luck guys!


Gambit was a minute and five seconds faster, but passed 12 less cars.

Looks like a tie in that regard, except that Gambit actually got a score and Oak didn't.

#truebrothers live


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> Gambit got skanked imo
> 
> his time and total score piss all over gary oak's
> 
> ...


:side: I find it a bit weird that he was slower but passed more cars. But it is what it is I guess. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Because he was so much slower, it might be that cars he overtook overtook him back before he re-overtook them, adding extra overtakes to his score despite performing worse


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#Conspiracy.

I use the veto on myself.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

u didn't win

#vetoheldinabeyance


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I said before I was going strictly based off how many cars people passed. I thought it automatically gave you 2:20 to pass as many cars as possible. I played 3 times and all 3 times it gave me 2:20 to pass cars.

Anyway we need a replacement nom Roy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I said before I was going strictly based off how many cars people passed.


Ah, that's where you're as wrong as a Welshman in a field.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Here's the veto comp guys. Take a screen shot *of your time and how many cars you passed* when you finish and send them to me ASAP so we can get onto the second eviction of this double eviction! Deadline will be 24 hours from now.


You clearly stated that the time and number of cars passed were the deciding factors.

Now explain how 12 more cars passed is superior to a minute and five seconds of superior speed.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That was before I got a few scores and everybody had the same time that I had in my 3 times playing it. 

If you guys really wanna clear things up more then we would need a tie breaker between them.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah a tie breaker is indeed in order.

Here's an idea, why not award the veto to whoever actually scored some fucking points instead of going as slow as possible and constantly overtaking the same cars rather than busting a gut and fucking going for it as Gambit clearly did.

Gambit won this comp, Hollywood. He won it by a country mile.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Anark said:


> Yeah a tie breaker is indeed in order.
> 
> Here's an idea, why not award the veto to whoever actually scored some fucking points instead of going as slow as possible and constantly overtaking the same cars rather than busting a gut and fucking going for it as Gambit clearly did.
> 
> Gambit won this comp, Hollywood. He won it by a country mile.


I'm 99% sure I PM'd my score in before HN made his post saying that he was only counting cars passed instead of score and time.



















Why would I cheat to get more cars scored when at the time, I wouldn't be gaining anything from it? I just went onto the game, PM'd my next score and left it at that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

geezer, no one's suggesting you cheated, just that originally (as I previously quoted) the two requirements were time and cars passed. 

You got a better cars passed score, but Gambit got a better time. We could do some maths shit or just say it's a 1-1 tie.

then we look to other data. Other data suggest you failed to 'score' any points, while Gambit racked up a load.

Dismissing one factor (time) and only counting another factor (cars passed) when both were originally promised to be factored into the result is unfair and against the constitution of humanity. 

I demand justice for Gambit. He matched Oaky and bettered him in a third factor.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

As I said earlier. #Conspiracy.

I'm happy to play another game to settle this, but I fucking hope it's actually decent this time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't mind either way tbh. The game is clearly bugged if you can get a worse time but pass more cars. However it is what it is. The game was just awful lol.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

we'll settle this by whoever can rep me the better tits gif


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just have a redo or do another game between those two.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright we'll have a tie breaker between Gambit and Gary Oak (the feud continues!). 

http://www.arcadestreet.com/bowling.htm

Same deal as before send a screenshot of your score.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just got a score and the screen changed before I could take it


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, you've got to be really quick about it..


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

What a mysterious game.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Yeah, you've got to be really quick about it..


That's half the challenge


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Tie Breaker Results:*​
Gambit's Score:







[/IMG]

Gary Oak's Score:









Which means Gary Oak has now OFFICIALLY won the veto. I assume he's still gonna use it on himself which means Roy no wait Rigor must name a replacement nom.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

So who should I nominate guys? I am accepting bribes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not me.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:wyatt

Gambit.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmm, I think I will think outside the box. Rat man is my replacement nom

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> :wyatt
> 
> Gambit.


One day you will lose a veto contest. One day. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright so we've got Anark and The Ratman as our final nominees for part 2 of the double eviction. Send in those votes ASAP guys for who you wanna send to the jury house! As only 4 people will be voting in the case of a tie, Roy will cast a tie breaking vote.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratman or Anark? Well, this sucks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You have to be RUTHLESS! Just don't expect to win the game that way.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just need Gambit's vote for eviction now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Shockingly we have ANOTHER tie. 

Roy come on out of your HOH room and break the tie.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Do I really have to? I just got it good and smoky.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes. It's up to you if you'd like to send Anark or Ratman to join LUCK and Alim in the jury house.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

IIRC Anark posted asses so


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I've PM'ed Roy already (about 3 hours ago) telling him to break the tie and he still hasn't despite being online. No idea why but it's annoying.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry, I may be online but I'm at work and were busy, because I don't have time to put any thought into this it's a coin flip. Ratman you're gone.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can honestly say I did not expect that. HOH Comp later today/early tomorrow and fair warning its an endurance comp that will require lots of posting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be going to bed soon, so don't expect me to post until I wake up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't worry it won't be up for at least 5 hours. Probably not until like noon/1 PM EST honestly though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

well I'm trying to do what nobody expects me to do.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

May be a risky move but I guess time will tell.

Also just realized that we only have 5 people playing in the upcoming HOH comp which means the comp will be a little different than originally planned but still an endurance comp that'll require posting. 

Will put it up at some point tonight so keep an eye out guys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So my Colts are getting owned which means you guys get the new HOH comp early. You're welcome! :sandow

Remember this comp is for *everybody EXCEPT Roy no wait Rigor.* Here it is.










You guys will be playing this. You can only move when you have an open space either directly in front, behind or to either side of you. When you have no more moves to make you will be eliminated from the comp. Here's your randomly assigned colors.

The Fourth Wall - *Red*
Gary Oak - *Green*
Gambit - *Black*
MillionDollarProns - *Blue*
Anark - *Purple*

It doesn't matter what order you guys go in for the first round but the order you guys go in for the first round will be the set order for the rest of the comp. When you make your move just use your paint tool or whatever to color in the square you moved from and the square your moving to and post it here so everybody knows. Any questions just ask away. Good luck guys!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Well with school and RAW I'm not sure what time I'll make it online but I will try my darndest


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just keep an eye on it as much as possible.

EDIT: Whoever goes third please put your move along with making sure to include the moves made by Gary Oak and MDP already.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Gambit. Now Anark or TFW (whoever decides to go next) can add their move to the grid Gambit posted and you guys can keep going by the latest one posted.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MDP your up!

Also I think I need to pull out another twist from my bag of tricks soon...been too peaceful as of late. Too bad right now the only twists I can think of I can't think of a fair way to bring them in.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Give people a day to make their move or otherwise it gets skipped. You should post the next mover's name in bold so we're all clear.

I think I'm after TFW but that's all I know


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The order goes Gary Oak, MillionDollarProns, Gambit, The Fourth Wall, Anark for those unclear. 

Right now, *MDP* is up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I had to leave this because Magic's curry poisoned me and put me in a 2-month coma, and I didn't even get a proper "get well" tribute?

Fuck you guys


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Was wondering what happened to you man.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry bros didnt' make it online last night


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right so *Fourth Wall* is up!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will get to it now. (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anark clearly has too much time on his hands. :lol Guess we know his sexual preference now.

*Gary Oak* is up.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Would be great if you guys all filled in the squares like Gary Oak has done the last two times.

Also were back to MDP being up.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This reminds me of that comp from bb 6 where they had to keep their finger on the button and it lasted like 12 hours

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Didn't that comp have like a screwy ending?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm moving away from anarks cock


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Didn't that comp have like a screwy ending?


Yes, Jennifer and Kaysar were the last 2 and she promised him that she wouldn't put him up. She didn't put him up initially but backdoored him after veto and he was sent home. This was after Kaysar came back the week before from being evicted :lmao

Led to a lot of fights in the house


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yeah that's right. Gotta say I would NEVER throw any HOH comp in the actual Big Brother house except for the first one because as a wise jedi master named Dan Gheesling teaches, YOU DON'T WIN THE FIRST COMP IF YOUR A GUY!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gambit, your willy-nilly stylings are infringing upon hexagons you have no right to infringe upon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Look at Fourth Wall holding this comp up all day. The bastard.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Look at Fourth Wall holding this comp up all day. The bastard.


I couldn't even come online today. :kobe8


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I couldn't even come online today. :kobe8


Well make your move while your online dude!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:jordan


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak's up.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I WLL GO DOWN VALIANTLY


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MDP playing with fate.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TFW comes online and doesn't make his move....further reason to bury him in PWC.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, at 2am for like a second. :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao at the comp


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, at 2am for like a second. :kobe


I just wanted an excuse to bury you.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just a reminder that *Gary Oak* is up.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm going to bed soon, but I'll be on in the morning to make my move after Gary


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Walk up to the club like whatup I got a big cock


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit is now up


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shouldn't we just end this now? 

Gambit can't finish any higher than last, 3rd and 4th don't matter and with the paths TFW and I have available and the turns left, I can't lose. (Unless I go full potato.)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> Shouldn't we just end this now?
> 
> Gambit can't finish any higher than last, 3rd and 4th don't matter and with the paths TFW and I have available and the turns left, I can't lose. (Unless I go full potato.)


I was just thinking the same thing. Since I'm sure Gary Oak has no desire to throw the HOH comp I'm gonna go ahead and call it here meaning our new HOH is *Gary Oak*.

You have 24 hours to post here with your 2 nominees.

As a reminder to everybody, for the final 3 veto comps, *EVERYBODY* will be playing in the comps.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak PM'd me to say he's nominating....


*Gambit & Anark*

Veto comp will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gary Oak is a scared coward.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Gary Oak is a scared coward.


lolwat


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

He knows I will beat him so it get rid of the two biggest threats.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao k


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd laugh if you guys end up as the final 2.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:kanye2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

That comp felt like being in prison with no where to run to now I know how my wife feels


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll warn you guys now that the veto comp is one that you'll wanna send in your score first with and also Big Brother knowledge will help.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Was nice knowing you guys. I should watch Big Brother someday


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been trying to avoid comps involving it but I don't think one comp requiring Big Brother knowledge is a bad thing.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope the comp isn't we have to play the car racing game while answering Breaking Brother questions


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Got breaking bad on your mind mdp?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

big brother questions?

bubble, some dude pissed in a bin and escaped over the roof (sandy maybe?), makozi's tits

yeah, that's pretty much all I've got


ooh ooh, maxwell and his corny cockney catchphrases


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand here's the veto comp...different than I planned at first but oh well.

http://www.sporcle.com/games/awix/quack-town

Just take a screenshot of how many you got right when you give up or run out of time. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Spoiler I will get 0


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I got the three from season 15 and it only took me thirty seconds. Do I get a time bonus?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will finally win a comp..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

We'll see when the results come out won't we?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

can't even figure out how to start the fucking quiz

i tap, fuck it


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Isn't there a button that says start?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

don't care

it didn't make sense to me therefore it's stupid


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I only got 10/25 lol wow this one was hard


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns, Roy no wait Rigor and Gary Oak still need to play the comp and send me their scores.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I said I got the three from season 15, my time was fifteen seconds


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't think you meant that was your final score. My bad. In that case just need MDP and Gary Oak.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Doesn't matter, just remove Gambit from the thing and put me me up against an anti #truebrother and let's see how this shit goes down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well now were waiting on MDP and only NDP to get a score in. Seems like were always waiting on him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I finally win one, oh, the celebration. Drinks are on me. :kobe3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I could only remember 1 of the 3 alliances from this past season goes to show you how awful it was

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If I finally win one, oh, the celebration. Drinks are on me. :kobe3


Oh I will so take you up on that offer.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Got breaking bad on your mind mdp?


I'm going to take Chemistry next semester I'm gonna learn to cook 

Sorry guys, I was busy these last few days (Today's my Birthday!) I'm sending in my screenshot, but I don't think you need a screen to see that I've got 0 right


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:hb


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

oh shit i forgot to edit my submited pic now everyone know i look at ladyboy porno and listen kid rock


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I guessed stable names got one right and quit as I was happy with that


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 7 Veto Comp Results:*​


Spoiler: MDP

















Spoiler: Gary Oak













For those of you unable to do math, he scored 9.





Spoiler: Gambit

















Spoiler: Roy no wait Rigor



He scored 3 but didn't give me a screenshot.





Spoiler: Anark



Anark couldn't figure out how to start the game and got 0. His mental stability is being questioned more and more every day. :lol





Spoiler: The Fourth Wall















Congrats to the veto winner, you have 24 hours to decide what you wanna do with the veto and post here saying so.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

18?? Jesus fucking Christ..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TFW proving it pays to be a Big Brother nerd.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

jesus joel


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

i'm going to be missing for a week or so, gents, as I have PLANS


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anark said:


> i'm going to be missing for a week or so, gents, as I have PLANS


EVICT HIS ASS! :avit:

Seriously though thanks for the heads up. It might be a week before TFW even says what he's doing with the veto Of course with the next planned HOH comp it may cost you a chance to win it if you survive being on the block this week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe3 I lived up to my promise. I'm good with Alliance Names.

I'M not using the Veto.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

In that case we have Gambit and Anark as the final nominees for the week.

Roy, MDP and TFW get your votes for eviction in ASAP.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gambit pls. After fighting against his shite for the last few Noms, I want to be the one who knocks his ass out. :neuer


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If only this was going down last week you could beg for a tie and get the blood on your hands.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

One of the three who are left to vote. Don't vote! :brodgers


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MDP has voted already.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TFW, don't vote!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fourth wall if end up on the jury because of Gary Oak I will not vote for you to win


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As in vote for me or Anark. Don't care which.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope people aren't bitter jury members and vote for who played the best game.

Also just waiting on TFW's vote now.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't vote!! :brodgers


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't post the eviction results until all the votes are in.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Deadline this shit. 

Or someone just say 'I choose no-one.' 

Plz.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will be bitter if someone chooses not to vote and it ends in a draw :brodgers.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gambit making threats just to save himself from my vote. How cute.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't care if I lose. I just want to lose fairly and people the vote like men.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You still would be losing fairly. Someone just wouldn't want to vote and I'd make the fair and just deciding vote.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Biased vote. The person who chooses not to vote may as well vote Anark then. If they want me gone just vote Anark.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 7 Eviction Results:*​


Spoiler: Eviction Results



By a vote of 3-0....



*Anark*, you've been evicted from the Big Brother house. 

_Anark stands up and walks to the door after hugging his fellow houseguests. But just when you think he's gonna leave peacefully, he reaches for something in his pocket but Big Brother security tackles him and carries him out of the house and just like that were left with our final 5 houseguests._



Congrats to those of you still left on making it to the final 5, your in the home stretch now but this is where any wrong move could cost you everything. Good luck guys! 

HOH Comp will be up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gaaaaaay.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

A true brother has fallen :jose

Also lolgaryoak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

_The Gambit/Daiko feud continues..._


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

_TFW's Journal: Daiko sat on the chairs facepalming at us all. Gambit sat at the table eating a bowl of Fruity Pebbles and smiling like a specific somebody. :cena2

At least someone eats those damn things._


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey Gary Oak:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gets out of one nomination and thinks he's Cena. :ti

You've put me up about 4 times and haven't managed to keep me down once. :cena2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you guys want the next HOH comp to be one that requires multiple posts and finishes with a puzzle, only a puzzle or another game that requires a screenshot?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whatever you want Hollywood. I'm down and I will win this one, you can guarantee that. Bringing my A-Game now lads. :kobe3


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

No Damn screen shot challenges. I hate those things


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was leaning towards the first option honestly for something different.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

TFW won something? :ti


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey even Amanda won 1 comp last season.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 8 HOH Comp:*​
Right so in this comp you guys will start in the BB backyard and from there you must run to different rooms of the house (will list them below) one by one and get bags of puzzle pieces and bring them back to your stand in the backyard. You can only get 1 bag at a time and you must leave at least 3 minutes between your posts. Along with listing the rooms the pieces are in I will give examples of how the posts must be done. After you get all your bags from each room listed below post here saying so and I'll PM you the puzzle you must complete. Once you finish the puzzle PM me back a picture of the finished puzzle and once I have that I'll declare you the new HOH. 

Also as a reminder as the outgoing HOH, Gary Oak will not be competing in this comp so it'll just be MillionDollarProns, The Fourth Wall, Gambit and Roy no wait Rigor.



> *List Of Rooms Puzzle Piece Bags Are In:*
> 
> 1. Diary Room
> 2. Lounge
> ...


Now that you have your list of rooms I'll show you an example of how the posts must go. Keep in mind I'm putting what will have to be seperate posts on different lines.



> Nightmare runs into the house
> Nightmare runs into the Diary Room
> Nightmare grabs a bag of puzzle pieces
> Nightmare runs out of the Diary Room
> Nightmare runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand.


You *MUST* post like that for each room. So every 5 posts you'll be getting 1 bag of pieces. If you try to do it quicker and/or don't wait 3 minutes between posts you'll be penalized with a bigger puzzle for each penalty you get which will make it harder for you to win.

Good luck guys and remember your gonna wanna win this HOH to secure your spot in the final 4 and give yourself a 25% chance of winning the game!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the house


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the Diary Room


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW grabs a bag of puzzle pieces


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs into the house


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the Diary Room

I'm tired already.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand. 

One down. :kobe3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the house

:argh:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs into the Diary Room


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the Lounge


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs into the house

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit grabs a bag of puzzle pieces


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW grabs a bag of puzzle pieces

This is painful.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the Diary Room


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the Lounge


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs into the lounge

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand. 

Two more to go.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy grab a bag of puzzle pieces.

Everyone together: I love endurance challenges!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs into the house


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the house

I do not love Endurance challenges. :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs into the Lounge

I am neutral about endurance challenges


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the Bedroom


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs out of the lounge 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit grabs a bag of puzzle pieces


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW grabs a bag of puzzle pieces

I'm watching Only Fools & Horses whilst doing this, so it isn't all bad.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary Oak runs to the kitchen and raids the fridge.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the Bedroom


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the Lounge


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand.


Halfway there


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand.

ONE MORE.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs into the house


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs into the house. I got breaking bad on so I keep forgetting about this

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the house


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs into the Have Not Room


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW grabs a bag of puzzle pieces


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nightmare runs into the Bedroom 

(and steals Gary Oak's pokemon games)


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs into the bedroom

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy grabs a bag of puzzle pieces

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit grabs a bag of puzzle pieces


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the Have Not Room


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the bedroom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand. 

DONE. :kobe3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Hollywood, I am finished. Send me the puzzle to complete.*

The biggest endurance of all, will be waiting for Hollywood to send the Puzzle whilst everyone else catches up and finishes. :hayden


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand.

3 down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs into the house


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs into the have not room


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs out f the bedroom


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit grabs a bag of puzzle pieces


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the have not room


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs out of the house and drops off his bag of pieces on his stand.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

IT IS DONE!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy rubs our of the house and drips hid second bag at his stand 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy runs into the house

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand just like that we have a new HOH! The new HOH is....


*The Fourth Wall* for the first time this season! Congrats Fourth, you have 24 hours to name your nominees.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe3 No more messing around.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I would have won, but when I ran back into the house I found my pot and well what was I doing again?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I had work today so had no chance lol. Well done fourth wall


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MDP runs into the house


To play his PS4


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I had work today so had no chance lol. Well done fourth wall
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You were in 2nd place at least.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*I nominate MDP and Gambit.*

Sorry guys. Good luck in the Veto.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ight. Veto comp will be up when I figure out what the hell to do for it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Et tu Trevor?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooooo I have like no idea what to do for the veto comp..any suggestions?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Randomizer.org :kobe3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 8 Veto Comp:*

Guys you have 48 hours to complete this puzzle and send a screenshot of it completed. Since there is a way to cheat I'll need a shot of the whole screen so I can tell if you cheated and if you did, I'll be able to tell that way and you'll be DQ'ed from the comp.

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/82055D5442B8?z=20

Good luck guys!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

why do we fall, anark?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just waiting on MDP now.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuck him, he's an asshole. He always takes up the bathroom and when he's done we're out of hot water and toilet paper. What the fuck man?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Production always has to yell at him.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I liked this challenge although I did poorly


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna tally the results now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 8 Veto Comp Results:*​


Spoiler: Last Place













Just like that, TFW's comp win streak has ended.





Spoiler: 4th Place













Gambit's fate now lies in his fellow houseguests hands.





Spoiler: 3rd Place













Gary Oak looks to be out of luck when it comes to Veto comps.





Spoiler: 2nd Place and Winner













MDP also has his fate resting in the hands of his fellow houseguests.










Roy has won the veto!



Congrats to the Veto winner on securing your spot in the final 4. You have 24 hours to decide what you wanna do with the Veto and *post it here*.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn roy, I'm mirrin'.

And I'm not just saying that to suck up (although I am gonna do just that)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wait, it was fastest time? I didn't even know. I was just first to send again probably. :kobe


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

What's up. Geography was the only class I didn't sleep through


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

After a long and hard deliberation I gave decided not to use the veto. You guys can suck it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

In that case it'll be MillionDollarProns or Gambit heading to the jury house next. Who will that be? That decision is up to Gary Oak and Roy no wait Rigor who are the only people able to vote. Of course if it's a tie after their votes then TFW must break the tie.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Do I even need to tell you my vote?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Shot in the dark says it's the nominee who's name comes first in the alphabet? :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

In that case we have a tie as Roy voted MDP. So Fouth, when you see this cast the tie breaking vote.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*I vote to Evict MDP*

:bron3 The Daiko/Gambit feud must continue, for my entertainment. We've been in this sausage fest of a house a long time.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I think daiko would be pretty pissed if gambit left and he had almost nothing to do with it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna try for the HOH comp tomorrow but no promises.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I hate all of you :jose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

A True brother has fallen. And thanks roy and 4th wall. Now which one would be more likely to beat daiko in a vote...


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

By my scorecard would that mean you are the last true brother? 

Are you thinking that you will win the next challenge gambit? It's that why you ask such a ridiculous question?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pretty much. 

Hoping to win it. I am just happy to make it this far.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like Gambit may have his back against the wall in this upcoming comp. But that's when the great ones find a way to survive.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Now that MDP has been eliminated I can come clean

I peed in your cheerios bro. White pee


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Side note, when this whole thing started if I had to guess who would be the final 4 I would've only said TFW would be there out of the ones that made it. The other 3? Alim, MDP and DiabeticDave.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

If only I won that veto

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Should've pulled a Dan and hosted your own funeral.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I thought I had the votes but someone might have screwed me over. Wont say obviously until after this is over

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Though I take being evicted as a compliment cause no one would beat me at dat trivia

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to even know if they did or not. I clear my inbox so often that its long gone :lol

Also wait until you see the final HOH comp. You thought the squares endurance comp was bad? HA! That's nothing compared to the final 3 endurance comp!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 9 HOH Comp:*​
You have 24 hours to make as many words as possible from the phrase *WF Big Brother Two*. You *cannot* use Big, Brother or Two as words on your list. Whoever has the most will be the HOH and secure their spot in the final 3. 

When your happy with your list, PM it to me. As a reminder, as the outgoing HOH, TFW is not able to compete in this comp which means it'll just be Roy no wait Rigor, Gary Oak and Gambit going at it in this one. Good luck guys!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok here goes whoops posted instead of sent message

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

What's the hold up here? Get your lists in so Hollywood can say I won!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 9 HOH Comp Results:*​
_TFW walks over to Gary Oak's board and reads off the words on his list._



Spoiler: Gary Oak's List



Be, Bib, Betroth, Befit, Befog, Beg, Begot, Berth, Bet, Beth, Bigot, Birth, Birthroot, Berg

14 words.



_TFW walks over to Roy no wait Rigor's board and reads off the words on his list._



Spoiler: Roy No Wait Rigor's List



Fig wig rig twig got hot both rotor foot gob fit fir writer goiter fright freight fret bet wet whet get fight wire bore booger tow bigot white rot wit hobo fog bite row go tot gib fib ref bot her foe woe we gibe rib bit brig wrote grotto bog right few hit bib tote hoot who hoe how bribe tribe wow wot ire tit wife other tire or for write toe root riot tore fiber bright brighter rife rite trite whiter woofer roof roofer grit rob bob tier wore err with grow grew threw throw fro fort retort hotter.

101 words.



_TFW chugs some water after that mouthful of words on Roy's list then walks over to Gambit's board and reads the words off his list._



Spoiler: Gambit's List



Fig
Wig
To
Her
The
Bro
Hoe 
Boot
Who
How
Woo
Too
Root
Hoot
Foot
Toot
Boo
Rob

18 words.





Spoiler: Nothing Fancy Write Up



Roy no wait Rigor has become Head Of Household once again and secured his spot in the final 3. TFW walks over to him and puts the key to the HOH room around his neck and now for Gambit, Gary Oak and The Fourth Wall, It's onto the most important and final veto comp of the summer to decide who will cast the sole vote for eviction this week.



Congrats to the new HOH. You have 24 hours to decide who you wanna put up for eviction. Good luck to all of you in the veto comp, which I'm hoping to get up by Sunday night at the latest.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gawd damn Roy.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao I knew I'd fucked up and missed obvious shit, but I didn't realise it was that big of a miss.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay maybe that was a bit of overkill. Let me think for a second on who to put on the block.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

On a side note the odds of the Gambit/Gary Oak feud ending this week are very high.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Actually I'll let them fight each other. I nominate gambit and Gary oak. Have fun guys. Fourth wall you owe me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Now it's all coming down to the veto.

Also I better start collecting info for part 3 of the final HOH comp soon.

I may still try and find a less grueling comp for part 1 as well, the one I have planned would easily take like 4 hours without stopping at least.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Sooo pretty quiet in the house right now. I think I just heard a mouse fart

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No that was me. Sorry :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets give you guys a classic game for the veto comp since I got nothing.

http://www.arcadestreet.com/pac-man.htm

You know the drill by now, 24 hours to play, when you think you got the best score you can get take a screenshot of it and PM it over to me. Good luck guys!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Could you at least give us a game where we don't need to move like a cat to get a screenshot of our scores :jose


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

What do you suggest then? :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

A game that doesn't require me to move fast, think hard, eat little minty thingies or know anything Big Brother related.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ill try to find something later then.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yay for changing things to benefit slower reactionedededed people, cause yay.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Buuuullshit...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*FINAL VETO COMP OF THE SEASON:*​
Here it is guys, same routine that would've been for the first comp idea.

http://www.candystand.com/play/target-bowling


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Once again I call bullshit. I've been waiting for Pac man!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol skiball is pretty easy once you figure out the tricks of it.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Calling in those connections to change shit up in here. It's Oak's house now!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Skiball is a Jersey thing therefore skiball is evil

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I can't get the game to work :jose


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I can't get the game to work :jose


What's the issue?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> What's the issue?


Game won't even load so I can't play it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you tried recently? It takes a minute to get past the black screen then it loads up fine for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Works for me. :kobe3 Took a while to load up but it did.

I'm gonna' win this obvs.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will try again now


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what to do if it won't load for you since 2 people have scores in already and it has worked for everybody else. Obviously it wouldn't be fair for you to not be able to play in the comp.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not too fussed about another switch tbh. I got one for less, so it's only fair.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I fixed it. Something was wrong with my flash. I will send a score now


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome. Now we just wait for Fourth to get his score in.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Seeing as we're coming up on my favorite holiday I just want to say that I'm thankful for all of you.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate this game. With a passion.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh fourth wall it's about time you woke up we were beginning to think you were dead. And by we I mean me and the voices in my head.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stop leaving your drugs out and maybe I'd wake up a bit quicker.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not sending in a score until I'm satisfied.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Stop leaving your drugs out and maybe I'd wake up a bit quicker.


I don't leave them out, you assholes keep breaking the lock and stealing them. Luckily I got my collection from raoul duke otherwise I'd be out by now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I hate this game. With a passion.


Better hurry up cause I already extended the deadline for you.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Can I be let back in the house I left some of my birthday cake in the thread fridge thread


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 9 Veto Comp Results:​*
As a reminder to everybody, this is the FINAL veto comp. The final 3 will compete in a 3 part final HOH comp and the winner will choose who they'd like to bring with them to the final 2 when they plead their case to the jury as to why they deserve to win the game.



Spoiler: 4th Place













The Fourth Wall has finished in 4th Place. Now he must hope Roy has won the veto or else the odds of him going on the block are very high.





Spoiler: 3rd Place













Roy no wait Rigor has finished in 3rd place. One of the nominees has won the FINAL Golden Power of Veto of the season! But is it Gambit or is it Gary Oak?





Spoiler: 2nd Place

















Spoiler: Winner Of The Veto















Now the question is who finished in 2nd and who won?



Spoiler: Results



The 2nd place finisher.....is......G.....

Gary Oak!

That means the winner is *Gambit*!



Congrats to the winner, you have 24 hours to tell me what you'd like to do with the POV (though I'm pretty sure I know what you'll do but never know). Also once the veto winner posts here saying what they'll do with the veto, whoever ends up not up for eviction and isn't the HOH will be casting the *only* vote for eviction so instead of PM'ing me their vote, they can just post it here whenever they know who they'd like to send packing to the jury house as the 6th member of the jury.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lame. I did actually get a 400 plus score, but thought I could have done better. Then I couldn't replicate what I did and didn't printscreen.

Moral of the story: I'm annoyed.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol

Might end up costing you your game now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I save myself. Bye bye Gary Oak


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Figured that's what would happen. In that case were down to our final 3, Gambit, The Fourth Wall and Roy no wait Rigor.

As a reminder, all three of you will have a chance to win this HOH comp as it's the final 3 meaning even Roy has a chance to win it as outgoing HOH. There will be no veto comp here obviously and the HOH will decide who they wanna bring with them to the final 2. 

Here's how the final HOH comp will work for those who don't know.

Part 1 will be an endurance comp that I'll post sometime today (Saturday) and trust me when I say, It's going to be a long one so if you don't get to start it right away you should still try and win because there is no real way of running away with it. 

The winner of Part 1 will advance to round 3 against the winner of Part 2, which will probably be a puzzle of some sort but right now I'm not too sure so don't hold me to that. 

Part 3 will test how well you knew your fellow houseguests and for this part, I'm gonna go ahead and say right now that I ask for both the houseguests as well as the jury members to PLEASE not cheat here and give the 2 who will compete here any help or answers. Lets keep this fair. 

The winner of part 3 will become the FINAL HOH of the season and secure their spot in the final 2. After winning they will have 24 hours to make the most important decision of the game, who they would like to sit next to them in the final 2. Once our final 2 is decided I will let the 7 jury members post here to ask the final 2 anything about their game play they'd like to help them decide who they'd like to vote for to win the game.

Good luck in advance guys! Lets finish strong!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good luck guys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You guys are gonna hate me when you see the endurance comp :lol

But it's the final 3 so suck it up cause we have to bust out the hard comps now!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Any chance we can do this on Sunday?
You know if that works for everyone else


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sunday would be better too actually


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That's fine with me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds good. :cheer


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Part 1 of the FINAL HOH COMP!*​
Here it is guys. I fully expect ya'll to hate me soon. :lol










As you can see, there are 4 points plotted on the map. These points are punch ins, if you will. You have to collect all 4 punch ins before you can complete the maze. The template for the maze is simple, just post:

*[X] moves [left/right/up/down]*

If you wish to stop at an intersection (aka when you don't go all the way to the wall) post:

*[X] stops at intersection, moves [different direction]*

You only have to do this at intersections, though. If you don't post that you're stopping at an intersection, it will be assumed that you have walked all the way to the wall.

When you reach a point, post:

*[X] has collected the [blue/red/green/purple] punch in.*

There is no time limit between posts, since this will take time. However, you may only make one move per post. You can't move and collect a punch in at the same time either. First person to collect all 4 punch ins and reach the end will win Part 1 of the Final HOH Comp and earn their place in Part 3. Good luck guys and may the best man win!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves into the maze?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall..


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall...


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall.....


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall.....


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy stops at the intersection and turns right


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall.........


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall..


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall..


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall....


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall................


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy collects the punch in


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall...


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall

Fuck me this is going to take fucking forever


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall....


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall.......


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall........


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy stops at the intersect ion and turns right

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy stops at the intersection and turns left

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall.... .

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TFW and Gambit better hurry up and get online :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:| I don't get it.

Slow down Roy.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy stops at the intersection and moves left ...
Hey Hollywood am I doing it fright?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :| I don't get it.
> 
> Slow down Roy.


Just do what he's doing and make your way through the maze.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You're doing it right Roy. Just make sure your not running into walls and dead ends by looking at the maze.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just realized you've only been going left and right...you're gonna need up and down as well to get through this.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right she at the wall

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves left at the wall....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Uhhh Roy...do you realize you just keep going left and right which basically means you're going back and forth? 

Read the directions again buddy.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy moves right at the wall...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao Roy


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TFW and Gambit still very much into this because Roy isn't doing it right :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:hayden3

I bet I do it wrong as well..


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Do I not need to e write the direction I turn when in a corner because that's what I've been doing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

In that case I quit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You need to say each time if your moving up, down, left or right. I wouldn't quit Roy, everybody is at the same spot right now.

Also TFW get your ass going to starting this!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hollywood making it obvious who he wants to win. :kobe3

TFW enters the maze.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW goes right.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit enters the maze


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves down


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW goes left


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm doing this wrong..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves on up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves on left


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Scrap all previous moves*

I've lost where I am, and I hate this comp. Let me try again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves to the left


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm at work and scant be bothered with this

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It'll probably take a few days anyway so if you wanna try again later man feel free to jump right in.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am doing this right yeah?

Gambit moves to the left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, and moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, and moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves on up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, moves down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves on up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just realised I could have done this quicker instead of step by step :side:

Gambit stops at intersection, moves to the left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at intersection, moves down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit has collected the purple punch in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit, can you like stop until I figure out how to make my way around this frickin' thing? :jose


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am making this up as I go along :side:

Gambit stops at the intersection, does a little dance and moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves down.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves right


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This comp...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops an intersection, moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves left.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, moves down


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This comp...


Dan would at least be trying to win right now...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves down. God this is tedious. Can i just be called winner because 4th wall and roy quit :side:?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We all know Gambit's going to win Hollywood. unk2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, turns right


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves in to the maze. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Why would you guys just quit part of the FINAL hoh comp??!?!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves to left, putting all of gary oak's stuff in a box to the left


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Why would you guys just quit part of the FINAL hoh comp??!?!!


I'm doing it?!?1?1?!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves down where he dumps gary oak's non pokemon games in the trash


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down and starts playing Gary oak's pokemon games


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and turns left


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and turns right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and goes down


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves left.

Is this right Hollywood? I'm probably doing it wrong again. FML.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves right.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves up.

No idea if this is right, but I'm doing it at least.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves left. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW stops at the intersection and moves right.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves down.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves right.

:argh: I hope I've been doing this right.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves left.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves up. :kobe5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves left.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and goes right


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves down.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*TFW has collected the purple punch in. (I think)*

Now, I have to make my way all the way back and to the next one. Fun times. :jose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves up.

I'm probably doing this the longest way possible. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW moves right.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW Moves down.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going to bed. :jose

I'll be surprised if Gambit hasn't already won by the time I wake up. :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, goes down


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm going to bed. :jose
> 
> I'll be surprised if Gambit hasn't already won by the time I wake up. :lmao


Play through the pain!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, turns right


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did it correctly right Hollywood?

You know, I'll continue if I still have a chance tomorrow.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stop at an intersection and turns right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, turns right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit reaches an intersection and turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit reaches an intersection and goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes doown


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit reaches an intersection and turns right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the first intersection and goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops and intersection and turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and turns up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and turns right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit reaches an intersection and goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and turns right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection turns left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves to the right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves to the right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection, goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the inersection. moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection, goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves to the left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves down


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like Gambit has this in the bag, I suck at this comp etc.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes to the left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit has collected the red punch in


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at an intersection and goes down. Fourth wall and roy still have a chance as I am going to poker this evening so won't be done by then most likely.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right. Just worked out and still have over 50 posts. Dear god...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit has collected the green punch in.

3 down 1 to go


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Afterwards Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes right again


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes up going past the finish line


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the first intersection and goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves to the left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit RISES up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves on up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes up again


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit slides to the left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes on up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit collects the blue punch in.

4 DOWN. HOME STRETCH NOW


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs back down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes to the right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes back up now


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit moves down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit now goes left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes to the right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes down.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes to the right.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then slides down


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit it stops at the intersection and goes right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit goes up again


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes to the left.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit then goes up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit slides to the right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit runs down as he sees the finish in sight


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit stops at the intersection and turns right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gambit carries on to the right and reaches the end.


I AM DONE. DEAR GOD THAT WAS HARD.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:clap :clap

Congrats Gambit you win part 1 of the HOH comp and will move onto part 3. As for Roy and Fourth, you guys will go head to head against each other in part 2 to decide who moves onto part 3 against Gambit. I'll have the part 2 comp up later today or tomorrow.

Let me know which is better for you guys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit deserved to win that one. No way I was winning that.

Well, it's showtime Roy. Tomorrow would be better for me I think.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Tomorrow is my only day off this week. I say we go tomorrow


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Tomorrow it is


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That was very hard to do lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

After the insane torture that was Part 1, Here's something much easier for part 2...

http://www.gamesgames.com/game/Card-Match.html

That's right a memory game. Between TFW and Roy, whoever gets the fastest time will advance into part 3 to go head to head against Gambit.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

playing right now...

gonna do it first try


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let's go then Roy. Who's it GONNA' BE?

SPOILER: NOT ME.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I did it. decided to give it two tries and then did worse on my second try. Not by much but still if it comes down to seconds I won't be happy.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Let's go then Roy. Who's it GONNA' BE?
> 
> SPOILER: NOT ME.


How's it a spoiler when it's not you winning? It's just what we've all come to expect.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shush Hollywood.

Well I'm trying hard on this one etc.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck. Try and get it in today but tomorrow is fine as well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll get my score in tonight, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll just add an extra 10 minutes to your time for the delay. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:hayden


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Final HOH Comp Part 2 Results:*​
It's time to find out who will be going head to head against Gambit in part 3 to decide who our final HOH will be and who will be the unlucky person who's fate will rest in his fellow houseguests hands. Lets get to the results shall we?



Spoiler: Results













Roy with an impressive time here, but will it be enough to beat TFW?
















*TFW's time is just a bit faster and that means he will go head to head against Gambit to decide our final HOH of the season!*



Congrats to the winner of part 2 and I wish both you and Gambit luck in Part 3. As for the loser of part 2, tough luck. Time to get that smooth talking to have a spot in the final 2 locked up! 

Part 3 will be questions regarding our current jury members. I'll send out PM's for it (to ensure you guys don't know what each other picked) sometime within the next 24 hours. I will go ahead and say now to both the jury members and the two houseguests competing here, *PLEASE KEEP THINGS FAIR AND DO NOT HELP THE HOUSEGUESTS AND DO NOT TRY TO GET INFO FROM THE JURY REGARDING THEIR ANSWERS TO THE QUESTIONS!* Hopefully we can crown our final HOH and get down to the final 2 by Sunday. Of course once we each the final 2, the 7 jury members will get a chance to question the final 2 about their game play and why they deserve to win (or why they don't, if any of you desire to ask that) in this thread and then of course, the jury will vote to decide our winner of WF Big Brother Season 2!

Lets finish up strong guys!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

PM's will be sent out soon for Part 3.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe3 Sorry Roy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good luck fourth wall. May the best X-man win


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just finished setting up part 3. PM's incoming in mere minutes guys!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaand just like that the PM's have been sent out. Try and get part 3 done ASAP guys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Part 3 of the Final HOH Comp Results:*​
The answer to Question 1 was....



Spoiler: Answer



A.) Not making strong alliances early and just letting things play out a bit.

Gambit's answer was A
The Fourth Wall's answer was B

*Gambit leads 1-0*



The answer to Question 2 was...



Spoiler: Answer



B.) Securing more votes prior to my eventual eviction. 

Gambit's answer was A
The Fourth Wall's answer was A

*Gambit still leads 1-0*



The answer to Question 3 was...



Spoiler: Answer



B.) Not trying harder in the comps.

Gambit's answer was B
The Fourth Wall's answer was A

*Gambit leads 2-0*



The answer to Question 4 was...



Spoiler: Answer



A.) Forming the True Brothers alliance.

Gambit's answer was B
The Fourth Wall's answer was A

*Gambit leads 2-1*



The answer to Question 5 was...



Spoiler: Answer



B.) Unintentionally no showing multiple comps and still making it far in the game.

Gambit's answer was B
The Fourth Wall's answer was B

*Gambit leads 3-2*



The answer to Question 6 was...



Spoiler: Answer



B.) Calling people out on an alliance formation.

Gambit's answer was A
The Fourth Wall's answer was A

*Gambit WINS the Final HOH comp by a score of 3-2 over The Fourth Wall! Gambit has secured his place in the final 2, now the question remains who will he take with him to the final 2?*



Congrats to the winner of part 3 who just secured his spot in the final 2. Please post in this thread ASAP to say who you'll be evicting so we can get down to the final 2 and the jury can begin questioning the final 2. Lets try and wrap this up by Tuesday.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is tough. I will sleep on it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good. This decision could make the difference between winning and losing the game.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> This is tough. I will sleep on it
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I choose to evict roy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I choose to evict roy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:cheer May the best man win!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BYE ROY

so close

but no


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, Hollywood, can you post the original PM questions of the lats comp Gambit won? I'd like to see the options they chose from.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I cleared my inbox after posting the results. But if Gambit or TFW have it in their inbox and wanna post it that'd be great. 

Also congrats to Gambit and TFW on making the final 2. You guys can plead your case to the jury in here now.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Who's the jury? Am I on it? Pretty sure I am, but need reassurance.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

BOLO YEUNG said:


> Who's the jury? Am I on it? Pretty sure I am, but need reassurance.


1. Magic/LUCK
2. Alim
3. The Ratman
4. Anark
5. MillionDollarProns
6. Daiko/Gary Oak
7. Roy no wait Rigor

That's the jury in the order they were evicted.

Speaking of the jury though, they can begin questioning Gambit and TFW about their game play and why they deserve to win now as well.

All I ask is for the jury to PLEASE not send in their votes for who should win until the final 2 answer some jury questions and give their speech on why they deserve to win. 

Also to the jury and anybody who went out before jury, you guys can reveal your alliances and shit now too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will post my answers later. Good luck fourth wall  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I gotta start thinking about which real players to compare you fuckers to. Gotta see alliances and shit first though


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well I was part of the true brothers which known as was anark, mdp and c3k 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a question for gambit...
Why are you a scurred coward?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gambit said:


> Well I was part of the true brothers which known as was anark, mdp and c3k
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, there were at least two more more members than that (I didn't introduce all of you) but tbh I fucking forgot who was what after a while.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I have a question for gambit...
> Why are you a scurred coward?


I picked 4th wall because I can't remember. If I was scared you would have gone sooner  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Roy, heard you got kicked out the house

oh well


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

It wasn't the first time... I wasn't too upset by it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Come on jury start questioning the final 2!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

oh right, we're supposed to ask questions in here? Maybe you should PM all the jury so they know. I haven't read this thread since I got kicked out and only had a look in again to see what came of that question thing you asked of me.

before i forget *GAMBIT *post the question options so we can see what you chose from.

*First question* to both finalists:

What was the greatest thing about Anark's performance in the house?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, can we like reveal stuff? Anyway, when it first started I formed The Clique alliance, it was made up of me, Ratman, C3K and Rhodes Scholar. C3K and I originally formed a Renegades type alliance (Red Goat Connection - Eva Marie and Bryan :sideand was intending to screw over the whole alliance eventually, with it just being us two. Stuff happened and it came down to just me and Ratman at the end that was left of it. 

The alliance began falling apart, and I had a side alliance going with Roy which developed in to my main alliance, we were going to go to the end as Final Two, but that obviously didn't happen. The amount of times we scraped ourselves to safety is insane. I felt good Final 3, as I knew Roy would take me for sure, and I thought Gambit might too based on how Roy did in Comps. I didn't look much of a threat in comparison.

My whole gameplan clearly worked. I should have gone ages ago, but I obviously wasn't seen as much of a threat and people were willing to keep me around and even bring me to the Final Two. I barely tried at Comps, and submitted half assed scores that everybody would see. I only really tried when I needed too. 

I only went with people I could trust in the house. Roy I knew I could trust straight away, and the members of The Clique alliance I knew I could trust. We had a large majority of votes and could have eventually controlled them as long as it wasn't us evicted. True Brothers was eh for me, I didn't trust that alliance, and simply joined with Anark to secure more votes.

From an outsider's perspective, Gambit probably looks better because he was trying at comps. But he wasn't pulling strings like I was. He was just trailing along and managing to save himself. Comps were his strong point and what kept him around. Hey Frank. :hayden3

I didn't have to try at barely any comps and look where I am. I gained people's trust and was able to maneuver my way out of danger at every moment. I focused on my standing with people, and if they were willing to keep me around. I was always buddy buddy in the thread, and it benefited me. You can look over my post history and see exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BOLO YEUNG said:


> oh right, we're supposed to ask questions in here? Maybe you should PM all the jury so they know. I haven't read this thread since I got kicked out and only had a look in again to see what came of that question thing you asked of me.
> 
> before i forget *GAMBIT *post the question options so we can see what you chose from.
> 
> ...


Everything bruh. :mark: (you should vote me when it comes to it)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hollywood can back up me half assing scores btw and doing it for a reason. I said I was going for that under the radar type game when I kept sending him in awful scores.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greatest thing Anark did was the true brothers. 

Also here is the questions: 

Question 1:
LUCK was asked...what was your biggest mistake in the house?

Was his answer....

A.) Not making strong alliances early and just letting things play out a bit.
B.) Not trying harder in the comps.

Question 2:
Alim was asked...if you could change one move you made in the game would it be?

Was his answer....

A.) Not forgetting to submit a score for the POV to take myself off the block
B.) Securing more votes prior to my eventual eviction. 

Question 3:
Ratman was asked....What was the worst move you made in the house?

Was his answer....

A.) Trusting Roy to keep me safe.
B.) Not trying harder in the comps.

Question 4:
Anark was asked....What was your best move this season?

Was his answer.....

A.) Forming the True Brothers alliance.
B.) Winning both HOH and the POV in Week 2.

Question 5:
MillionDollarProns was asked....What was your best move this season?

Was his answer....

A.) Not winning a single comp which helped me lay low and get far in the game.
B.) Unintentionally no showing multiple comps and still making it far in the game.

Question 6:
Daiko was asked...What was your favorite moment during the whole season?

Was his answer....

A.) Any time that Gambit was up for eviction.
B.) Calling people out on an alliance formation.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I tried nearly every game I had time to take part in and went for the win all the time. I never cared about being seen as a threat. Plus I had no plans to backstab any of my teammates. I never expected to make it past halfway if I am honest but I never hid or tried to make myself seem hidden so I would not be taken out. I was also fair with who I took out instead of going for threats like with Roy who I could have taken out much earlier. 

I have been direct with my motives. As long as I beat Gary Oak yeah me. 

My main plan was to see how far I could get and help the true brothers win.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

For both competitors, what do you believe was your one key reason for being where you are right now. 

Gambit do you believe you were the best true brother?

Fourth wall if you were to have won the final challenge who would you have taken with you? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> For both competitors, what do you believe was your one key reason for being where you are right now.
> 
> Gambit do you believe you were the best true brother?
> 
> ...


It would have always been you Roy. I really wanted to win the Final Comp and secure our safety, but it was left in the hands of Gambit and I knew he'd be unlikely to pick you. If it had come down to us two, we would have done what we originally planned and I wouldn't have minded who won.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

What was originally planned if you guys were the final 2?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Why should I give a shit about voting for either of you?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> What was originally planned if you guys were the final 2?


Just see what happens. Would have been fine with either of us winning.

@Daiko, you had a long feud with Gambit throughout, and I'm like one of your best buddies. So you should vote me, mate.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I figured 4 wall had something going with rat man which was actually my reasoning for getting rid of him in favor of anark which didn't seem to make sense at the time

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> For both competitors, what do you believe was your one key reason for being where you are right now.
> 
> Gambit do you believe you were the best true brother?
> 
> ...


Honestly? Luck. No not the user :side:. I think people forgot about me. No one put me up for eviction except the jobber Gary Oak during the contest. I think people either liked me or forgot about me.

Depends what you mean by best? If you mean making it the furtherest yeah I was the best but forming the alliances? Nah I am more of a lone wolf in contests normally.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Daik The Halls said:


> Why should I give a shit about voting for either of you?


Because you can then know that you were beaten by the champion. Got to keep true to the Pokemon games


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

To be perfectly honest your rivalry with Gary oak is what saved you a lot of times. I would have put y you up but I knew I could count on you two to fire at each other so I wanted to keep you around as long as I could

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

You were both are valliant compettiors and I would sexually experiment with either of you. But did either of you post asses in this thread at any point?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

MillionDollarProns said:


> You were both are valliant compettiors and I would sexually experiment with either of you. But did either of you post asses in this thread at any point?


That's actually a very good question

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> You were both are valliant compettiors and I would sexually experiment with either of you. But did either of you post asses in this thread at any point?


Yes I have MDP.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Person who did not post asses, this is now your chance to redeem yourself


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here you go MDP. Just for you.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Well now I don't know who to vote for.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Vote for who played the better game.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That means vote for me MDP. :kobe3 See my post earlier as to why. I played the better game overall. Gambit did well at comps, but my social game was a lot better and it's what got me to the end. I was barely ever seen as a threat.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Comps are part of game play though. It seems Gambit won comps with his back against the wall. You both have a case to why you deserved to win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah the comps mattered. Without them I would have been gone before now twice

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Both these men raise good points and have posted asses. When is the deadline


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The jury questioning will end at 12 PM tomorrow. Once the jury questioning closes, the jury can start sending in their votes. 

However I'm going to set a requirement now that when the jury members cast their vote they give a *serious* reason as to why they voted for the person they voted for.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*ATTENTION JURY:*​
If you have any final questions for the final 2, you have 2-3 hours to post them here. Since we haven't had much questions I'm extending the deadline a bit. After 5 PM no further questioning will be allowed and the jury will be allowed to submit their votes for the winner.

So final 2, if you have any other thing you'd like to bring up to prove why you deserve to win, feel free to throw it out there within the next 3 hours.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

My mind is pretty made up and I'm surprised. The jury questioning actually made it a difficult decision for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You're the only one who asked a serious question Roy. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I just want to say this has been really fun and may the best man win. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jury members, send in your votes ASAP


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I had no alliances this game #lonewolf

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How'd that work out for you? :troll


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This free agent went unsigned


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my vote in, am expecting BJ.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

3 votes in already.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright so stealing an idea from The Fourth Wall here and gonna compare all of you to actual players from Big Brother. This should be fun.



Spoiler: Comparisons



DiabeticDave:









Played good in his first season, then his second time in the house he ended up costing himself the game before it ever really got going. What a shame.

Ben Moran:









Didn't do anything noteworthy this season and by the end, I think most people forgot he was ever part of the game.

LUCK:









Another player who didn't make much of any impact on the game. Unlike the person he's compared to though, I thought LUCK would make a big impact. Sadly he disappointed me.

Alim:









He could've won it if he was able to get a good alliance and get the numbers on his side.

Ratman:









He started strong with a good first week in the house, but then faded fast after that. Much to the disappointment of everybody.

Anark:









Much like Jeff, he drew the battle lines in the sand and you were either with him or against him. But sadly for him, just like Jeff he wasn't able to make it to the end despite playing a good game.

MillionDollarProns:









Made it far in the game despite being horrible at comps because he had an alliance carry him as well as not being a threat.

Gary Oak:









A good player who made it far by being a beast in the comps, more so the veto comps. However just like Danni Donato in BB13, he couldn't make the finals despite playing a strong game.

Roy no wait Rigor:









Wasn't a comp beast nor an amazing social player but played smart overall and made the most of his second chance in the house to get far in the game. With another shot at playing, he could be dangerous.

The Fourth Wall:









Good player who, just like Dan won comps when he needed to and reached the finals by playing a strong social game. He also managed to fly under the radar come nomination time for the most part. He talked his way into the finals, but he can talk his way into the win?

Gambit:









Gambit's game play is similar to that of Hayden Moss. Had a good alliance from the start and he relied on them to handle the social aspect. He went into beast mode when it came to comps though and being good at comps is what earned him a place in the finals.



Enjoy and to Anark, Ratman, Roy and LUCK get your vote for the winner in ASAP!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Why the fuck am I a chick? :jose


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

McCrae :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daik The Halls said:


> Why the fuck am I a chick? :jose


Cause she's one of the best players in Big Brother history, has no problem saying whatever is on her mind and was a comp beast. The comparison fit perfectly.



Santa's Little Rat said:


> McCrae :lol


Damn you fading after week 1! At least TFW ended up playing better than I thought he was, if not he was getting Amanda as his comparison :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

DAN!!!!!!! :yes :yes :yes :bryan


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I won't be voting until I get a character comparison.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I won't be voting until I get a character comparison.


Oh fuck I knew I forgot someone! I'll go edit you in right now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I look hot. I approve


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> DAN!!!!!!! :yes :yes :yes :bryan


You earned it.

Also Roy, I added your comparison.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn, I'm pretty hot. Okay I'll send my vote in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I should grow that beard IRL.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh and I don't like to toot my own horn but I wasn't a comp beast? Gambit was the only one with more wins than me...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Roy we know you got swag BB aint none of us hating


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

LUCK, get your vote in dude.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna go ahead and say right now that LUCK has 24 hours to get his vote in, if he doesn't I'll let another former houseguest vote.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The winner WILL be announced within 12 hours. GET PUMPED GUYS!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I am listening to every DBZ song to prepare


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*Big Brother Season 2: The Final Results*








_This has been a crazy season loaded with entertainment, drama and tension. While we had some new faces enter the house for the first time including The Fourth Wall, Roy no wait Rigor and Gary Oak we also had some returning players who made a big impact in season 1 like DiabeticDave, Anark and MillionDollarProns. Sadly we had a few people sign up and leave the house before they were evicted like C3K and we even had a meltdown early on from DiabeticDave. But for the most part, this was a successful season and now, it's time to crown our season 2 winner when the comp beast, Gambit goes head to head with the strategic mastermind, The Fourth Wall. Who will win? Tune in to find out!_








_The season started fairly simple with Roy winning the first HOH comp and putting DiabeticDave and MillionDollarProns up for eviction, after the veto comp it was assured their heated feud from season 1 would end quickly this season and Dave was evicted after having a meltdown. He hasn't been seen or heard from since. After the second HOH, Anark took control he was able to send Roy packing much to everybodies shock, only for Roy to return to the game in a surprise twist a meer week and a half later. To the surprise of most, Roy was able to avoid being targeted for eviction for awhile after that.

Due to a few people having to exit for personal reasons our next evictee, LUCK became the first member of the jury and Anark began teasing having an alliance called the True Brothers. In week 5 a person arriving late into the house in another twist, Gary Oak won the veto to save himself and that lead to the lone wolf of the season, Alim heading to the jury house next which was a surprise considering his 4th place finish in season 1. In week 6, Gary Oak again won veto when he needed to save himself and he appeared untouchable as Ratman became the third jury member.

At this point, The True Brothers were feeling good about themselves as they appeared to be in control of the house when Gary Oak took the power for the week and put two key members of the True Brothers, Anark and Gambit up for eviction. It was secured one of them would leave the game when The Fourth Wall won his first comp of the season and didn't save either of them with the veto. Anark was sent to the jury house when Week 7 came to an end and from there, the True Brothers took another hit when MillionDollarProns was sent to the jury house a week later. At this point we were down to our final 4 with a lone wolf, an alliance of two and a True Brother remaining in the house.

In week 9, The Renegade alliance known as Roy and Fourth Wall were riding high when Roy won HOH and looked to put an end to the long standing feud between Gambit and Gary Oak by putting both of them up for eviction, to secure all Roy and TFW needed was to win the most important veto comp of the summer, however Gambit won and secured his spot in the final 3. He decided to take his chances with the alliance of two and sent Gary Oak packing to the jury house.

We were now at our final 3 of Gambit, The Fourth Wall and Roy no wait Rigor, and Gambit's back was against the wall. We had an impossible endurance comp that Gambit won and our alliance of two were forced to sweat it out in part 2 of the final HOH comp, which TFW won and it was up to him to secure his alliance made the final 2. Part 3 of the final HOH comp required TFW and Gambit to guess what each of our 6 jury members said about the game and Gambit was able to win and secure his spot in the final 2 by getting 1 more answer right than Fourth Wall. The Renegade alliance of TFW and Roy was set to be broken up as both pleaded their cases to Gambit as to why he should take them to the final 2, and in the end Gambit selected to bring The Fourth Wall along for the ride. 

The only question that remains now is, did Gambit make the right decision in bringing The Fourth Wall to the final 2? Lets find out!_

*The Results:*​
_The Fourth Wall and Gambit took their seats in the former nomination chairs, now the final 2 chairs that faced directly towards the TV screen and shook hands to wish each other luck. They agreed to no hard feelings on the loss and said "may the best man win" as the 7 jury members each put their keys into the box before sitting back down as their votes were revealed._



Spoiler: LUCK



LUCK voted for....*Gambit*





Spoiler: Alim



Alim voted for...*Gambit*





Spoiler: The Ratman



The Ratman voted for...*The Fourth Wall*





Spoiler: Anark



Anark voted for...*Gambit*





Spoiler: MillionDollarProns



MillionDollarProns voted for...*The Fourth Wall*





Spoiler: Gary Oak



Gary Oak voted for...*The Fourth Wall*



_This is it, it's all come down to the FINAL jury vote to decide who will win the game! Both men played a hell of a game and now it's time to find out who the jury thinks played a better game and who will win._



Spoiler: Roy no wait Rigor and THE WINNER of WF Big Brother Season 2!



Roy no wait Rigor voted for....







*Gambit!*

By a final vote of 4-3, GAMBIT is the WINNER of WF Big Brother: Season 2! Congrats dude.



Congrats to the winner and to the runner up, tough luck. Thanks to everybody who took part in this (even the losers like C3K who dropped out :side: ) and I hope we get a third season going soon! I've PM'ed both members of the final 2 about it already, but if any of you would like to run a third season, feel free to speak up and say so.

Once again congrats to the winner.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nah, but seriously, congratulations Gambit. I thought I played a consistent game personally, but you did save yourself a lot.

Roy, looks like this is the end of our bromance fella.. :jose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SEASON III: ROY VS TFW. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If someone steps up to run season 3.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry fourth wall I had to vote for who I thought deserved it.. Plus I didn't want to get taken out by a loser


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If it's about the next one, not sure I'll be able to run it. I'd kinda' like to see Gambit do it considering he won. And I've already done one before.

Would like to see someone else have a crack at it!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Both people in the final 2 had a case for why they deserved to win the game honestly. Like I said, hopefully someone wants to take the reigns and run season 3, they could copy the good comps I had this season which would eliminate some work for them.

EDIT: Yeah hopefully Gambit will run the next one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Sorry fourth wall I had to vote for who I thought deserved it.. Plus I didn't want to get taken out by a loser


Excuses, excuses...

I'll get my revenge in the next season brother. (Nobody will see 'dat alliance coming again. :mark


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:mark: 62 pages of love :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Both games I ended up voting for the person that got me evicted. #nonbitterjurymember


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Bitter jury members suck.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I WON THANK YOU THANK YOU PEOPLE. MDP for stabbing me in the back not so much :side: 

I can run the next game though depending how long it runs I may not be around some days if that is OK?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Gambit said:


> MDP for stabbing me in the back not so much :side:


PEOPLE IN MY RANT THREAD KEPT TELLING ME TO TURN HEEL SO I DID :woolcock


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I WON THANK YOU THANK YOU PEOPLE. MDP for stabbing me in the back not so much :side:
> 
> I can run the next game though depending how long it runs I may not be around some days if that is OK?


I'm sure it won't be a problem if you gave people a heads up ahead of time. 

If you want I can PM you some ideas for twists and things like that or just link you to a site that has a fairly good list.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Both sound good man. I woll probarly put a sign up thread in a few days 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Let me find that site of twists again and I'll PM it to you.

Also thanks in advance for running the next one Gambit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It is cool man. I will add your name to the sign up thread when I start it. Funny thing is I have never watched big Brother :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Me either, which is why the BB Triva always killed me :lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aaaaand sent that PM to Gambit that I promised. Now the waiting game begins for the season 3 sign up thread to show up.


----------

